# SUMMER BUILD OFF



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so i was thinking of a LIL build off to kick off the SUMMER time! this build off will be like the LIL christmas x-change....everyone who is down sends a kit to get one in exhange......RULES......the kit has to be brand new in the box!! nothing started nothing in progress!! THIS WILL START ON JUNE 20......THE FIRST DAY OF SUMMER! .........................no end date yet..........i want to get a roll call and see who's down to do this?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

SUMMER UILD OFF
1. Hocknberry
2.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

im down for this!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> SUMMER UILD OFF
> 1. Hocknberry
> 2.gilsdropshop1
> 3.COAST2COAST


IM DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Count me in,holmesuffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Trends in homies ...........


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

id like to get in on this but who do we send the kit to?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dyzcustoms said:


> id like to get in on this but who do we send the kit to?


ill give this until the end of this month....so MARCH 31ST will be the cut off to join in this build off! everyone who wants in, add your name to the list.....i will fix the current list in a minute.....i will then get everyones addy, put names in a hat and send you an address to send your kit to......rather then a SECRET list, im thinkin of sending the name with the addy so you guys can peep threads to see styles and what not so you know what kind of kit to send? that way someone isnt getting a citation lowrider kit or something?! LOL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

SUMMER BUILD OFF
1. Hocknberry
2.Gilsdropshop1
3.COAST2COAST
4.CemeteryAngel81
5.Trendsetta68
6.dyzcustoms
7.
copy and paste your name into the list if you are down to join in fellers! when the list is done and figured out, we'll figure the end date and what not from there?!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

I kinda wanna do this but I'm thinking I probably won't finish lol specially since summer is pretty much here


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Great Idea! Bad Timing! I would do this too, but just not much time in the summer but it's busy as HELL around here, plus I've already got 2 build offs going as well..... Good luck to all participants though!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

hocknberry said:


> ill give this until the end of this month....so MARCH 31ST will be the cut off to join in this build off! everyone who wants in, add your name to the list.....i will fix the current list in a minute.....i will then get everyones addy, put names in a hat and send you an address to send your kit to......rather then a SECRET list, im thinkin of sending the name with the addy so you guys can peep threads to see styles and what not so you know what kind of kit to send? that way someone isnt getting a citation lowrider kit or something?! LOL


Ill take a citation kit. This sounds like a fun buildoff. I would participate but im actually motivated on my Blazer and dont want to get sidetracked.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Count me in. Are you going to be specific about kind of kit to send beside new?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> SUMMER BUILD OFF
> 1. Hocknberry
> 2.Gilsdropshop1
> 3.COAST2COAST
> ...


I put my name in.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm also busy with shit, but this is such a good idea for a build off! as far as rules, is everybody to send a kit and regardless of what we get, it gets built as a lowrider? for the record, I'm all for that. if everyone sent a random kit (nontraditional lowrider/citations and shit), and everyone had to turn what they got into a lowrider,.... makes for some pretty cool low lows!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I think this is an awesome idea especially for us builders that aren't in a club to participate in something on this great site.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Does not have to be a lowrider. He will give you the username of the person so you can see their build topic and peep their style of build so ou can get an appropriate kit for that person to build. 
I.E. if I were to get Gary Seeds name, I would see that he likes to build old school 70s lowriders, so I'd get him a 70 impala or a 76 glasshouse. If I were to get Hockenberry, I would see that he likes trucks so I would get him a pickup truck kit. Wish I could participate, but already focused on gettin back to it again with another build off....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> Does not have to be a lowrider. He will give you the username of the person so you can see their build topic and peep their style of build so ou can get an appropriate kit for that person to build.
> I.E. if I were to get Gary Seeds name, I would see that he likes to build old school 70s lowriders, so I'd get him a 70 impala or a 76 glasshouse. If I were to get Hockenberry, I would see that he likes trucks so I would get him a pickup truck kit. Wish I could participate, but already focused on gettin back to it again with another build off....


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> _*Does not have to be a lowrider*_. He will give you the username of the person so you can see their build topic and peep their style of build so ou can get an appropriate kit for that person to build.
> I.E. if I were to get Gary Seeds name, I would see that he likes to build old school 70s lowriders, so I'd get him a 70 impala or a 76 glasshouse. If I were to get Hockenberry, I would see that he likes trucks so I would get him a pickup truck kit. Wish I could participate, but already focused on gettin back to it again with another build off....


the idea is just what darkside said.......you get a kit in the mail and build it to your specs! i knew this would get more interest if it was a winter or fall build, but fuck it! we got some interest....imma roll with it AND THANKS TO THE GUYS WHO JUMPED IN!! maybe next time we'll do it close to winter time?!  but for now here we go!!! we still have til the end of the month! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

SUMMER BUILD OFF
1. Hocknberry
2.Gilsdropshop1
3.COAST2COAST
4.CemeteryAngel81
5.Trendsetta68
6.dyzcustoms
7.halfasskustoms


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

I don't think it's a bad idea to get people out of there comfort zone and make them build something they normally don't do challenge you and sharpen your skills but still build it any style you want maybe ...... just a thought


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

[h=2]







im in[/h]SUMMER BUILD OFF
1. Hocknberry
2.Gilsdropshop1
3.COAST2COAST
4.CemeteryAngel81
5.Trendsetta68
6.dyzcustoms
7.halfasskustoms 
8.candilove​


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> I don't think it's a bad idea to get people out of there comfort zone and make them build something they normally don't do challenge you and sharpen your skills but still build it any style you want maybe ...... just a thought


yeszir rollin....this is simply _*swap out a kit and build it how you want!*_ WE, not i, will figure out all the build stuff when we all have kits in hand, i just wanted to start the thread and leave it open to all who want in to decide on rules and what not?! i figure 2 months is plenty of time to peep threads, send a kit and get one in to get ready?! maybe it'll start sooner then the actual first day of summer?! end of march and we'll kick this build off! :thumbsup: and thanks for jumpin in candilove!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

SUMMER BUILD OFF
1. Hocknberry
2.Gilsdropshop1
3.COAST2COAST
4.CemeteryAngel81
5.Trendsetta68
6.dyzcustoms
7.halfasskustoms 
8.candilove
9.sandcast


Sandcast said he was in. yall musta missed him. :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> SUMMER BUILD OFF
> 1. Hocknberry
> 2.Gilsdropshop1
> 3.COAST2COAST
> ...


nice save scurape!! LOL .....my bad sandcast....you are officially on the IN list!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

cant wait !!! this should be good:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> cant wait !!! this should be good:thumbsup:


:x:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

a week and 2 days left to jump in, open to anyone!

SUMMER BUILD OFF
1. Hocknberry
2.Gilsdropshop1
3.COAST2COAST
4.CemeteryAngel81
5.Trendsetta68
6.dyzcustoms
7.halfasskustoms 
8.candilove
9.sandcast
10.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> SUMMER BUILD OFF
> 1. Hocknberry
> 2.Gilsdropshop1
> 3.COAST2COAST
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thanks for the PM's so far guys...as soon as i get ALL addy's in my PM box....i think we can get this build off goin! im thinkin as soon as WE all get our kits in.....we'll cuss and discuss rules and what not and get goin?! june 20th is a while away!! if we can get kits shipped quick....lets get crackin and think on an end date?! just a thought...but not much interest was shown givin the time...we all got summer shit goin on....some are in other build offs....maybe end it august some time?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i gothcha down gil now DELETE YOUR ADDY AND PM ME THE INFO!! you want someone to steal your identity?!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> i gothcha down gil now DELETE YOUR ADDY AND PM ME THE INFO!! you want someone to steal your identity?!


To late, I'm already stealing it. LoL


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Uh oh we got a mail fraud guy on the loose lol.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Hock, you have my addy from Xmas, I think.

What kits qualify exactly?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sandcast said:


> Hock, you have my addy from Xmas, I think.
> 
> What kits qualify exactly?


the X-mas list is long gone bro, drop me your addy in a PM......as for kits.......the plan is.....i send you a name with the addy...look at your addy's thread pic's.....YOU decide what kit to send.....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

SANDCAST..........and DYZCUSTOMS....Pm me your addy's and we can get rollin on this summer build!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> SANDCAST..........and DYZCUSTOMS....Pm me your addy's and we can get rollin on this summer build!


pm sent


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

SUMMER BUILD OFF
1. Hocknberry
2.Gilsdropshop1
3.COAST2COAST
4.CemeteryAngel81
5.Trendsetta68
6.dyzcustoms
7.halfasskustoms 
8.candilove
9.sandcast
10.mayhemkustoms
11.woods
small update to the final list......SANDCAST.....MAYHEMKUSTOMS.....PM me your addys, for those who have PM'ed....im on it as we speak and will get out addys soon! thanks again guys for jumpin on this!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got the addy's ready to go minus 2......ill send em out tuesday night!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ok everyone should have an addy in their PM box! hit me up if there are any probs?! thanks guys!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Got mine.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Do we tell who we got or do we keep things secret?JK


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Do we tell who we got or do we keep things secret?JK


i guess it doesnt matter, i sent everyone the LIL name and name/addy to send to?! lets make sure everyone gets their kits, and WE will decide the works from there?!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

When are the kits due by again ..............


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

im sayin....you got your addys....peep threads and get on it on your time......start was june 20th, but if we all get a goody package in....maybe start sooner?!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

kool..........


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

sooner sounds good to me:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dyzcustoms said:


> sooner sounds good to me:thumbsup:


yah thats what i was thinkin...i mean we are talkin 2 months from now to start a 2 month or so build?! LOL.....so lets plan for a sooner start date and get rollin on gettin kits out the door......im hittin hobby town saturday to re-up on some stuff and grabbing up a kit then!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Cant wait to see what my recipient does with the kit Im gonna send him.I also cant wait for what Im gonna recieve.I just sent out for my receivers kit at modelroundup,one youre not gonna find at a typical hobby shop,all I gotta say.I will gladly put down whatever Ive got going for the moment for this,should be kool.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:shipped my package out yesterday


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Is it too late to get in on this?? I just saw it on here!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Is it too late to get in on this?? I just saw it on here!


LOL...you must not have checked up in here in awhile........if someone else wants to step in and swap addy's with you im cool with it, we havent started yet, still sending out kits!:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> LOL...you must not have checked up in here in awhile........if someone else wants to step in and swap addy's with you im cool with it, we havent started yet, still sending out kits!:thumbsup:


I don't know how I missed this one.. One more person.. I know someone has to be interested.. I just really like the idea of getting a mystery kit to build, no planning ahead. Is is a lowrider build or just anything goes? Let me know if anyone wants to swap addy's and I will get on it.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> I don't know how I missed this one.. One more person.. I know someone has to be interested.. I just really like the idea of getting a mystery kit to build, no planning ahead. Is is a lowrider build or just anything goes? Let me know if anyone wants to swap addy's and I will get on it.


nah, its not a lowrider build....you get a kit in the mail...you build it how you want to! ill give yah til friday to get another addy to send to! if its a no go......ill make a deal with yah so you can jump in! the whole thought behind this build was to bring builders together to get a start at bringing LIL up a lil more! SO IF THERE ARE ANYMORE INTERESTED PEEPS FOR THIS......THOBE NEEDS AN ADDY!! and ill say this build off is open til friday if anymore want to join?!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Cool bro I appreciate it, I am down with trying to get a little more interest in LIL, there is only usually like 10-40 peeps checkin out the Model Car furum at any given time, and about 4x that looking in the Vehicle Classifieds and what not.. gotta get more peeps building.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Cool bro I appreciate it, I am down with trying to get a little more interest in LIL, there is only usually like 10-40 peeps checkin out the Model Car furum at any given time, and about 4x that looking in the Vehicle Classifieds and what not.. gotta get more peeps building.


LIL is awsome as a whole website....the whole push here is for builders on the model thread to come back around or just builders in general...newbs and vets....to come back and make LIL what it was!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

No doubt. :werd:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

BUMP...THOBE NEEDS AN ADDY TO SEND TO! some one out there wanna join in?!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

My recievers kit just came in,I will have it Priority shipped tomorrow.Lets just say he's a helluva painter(like that narrows it down lol)Hope he likes it.He also got some ink in the latest MCM contest issue.


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> I don't know how I missed this one.. One more person.. I know someone has to be interested.. I just really like the idea of getting a mystery kit to build, no planning ahead. Is is a lowrider build or just anything goes? Let me know if anyone wants to swap addy's and I will get on it.


I'll jump in on this with you. PM sent


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just shipped!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Mines going out wensday.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Damn COAST2COAST your on it!! got my kit today!! THANKS homie I dont even own one of these at all nice choice!! I will send mine out no later than monday 
so we all wait to start till every one has a kit right? and are we gonna wait to show off what we got untill then to?
and as for adding parts to the kit any thing goes or should we use only kit parts?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

i didnt see one in your thread so i took a chance:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Alright, I guess I'm in. This should be an interesting build off, and its actually my first build off. So whats goin down?? Are we posting progress pics, or just keeping everything hush hush til the end??


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Alright, I guess I'm in. This should be an interesting build off, and its actually my first build off. So whats goin down?? Are we posting progress pics, or just keeping everything hush hush til the end??


no sir, pics as you go...and i guess thats about all i have til everyone has checked in with a kit!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ghettobuilt said:


> I'll jump in on this with you. PM sent


high five bro, thanks for jumpin in with thobe....i was already on the hunt to send out another kit!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Woods said:


> Damn COAST2COAST your on it!! got my kit today!! THANKS homie I dont even own one of these at all nice choice!! I will send mine out no later than monday
> so we all wait to start till every one has a kit right? and are we gonna wait to show off what we got untill then to?
> and as for adding parts to the kit any thing goes or should we use only kit parts?


HELL YAH....post up pics when your goody box lands.....just for sake of the build, i'd say wait, but i know some are more eager...especially getting in a mystery kit......so ill leave that open, unless someone disagree's?! im just the thread starter here guys, i wanna leave all rules open to pretty much majority rules and what not...i just want this to be a fun thing WE all finish...LOL....so i gotta stay focused.....so i prolly aint cuttin shit open!!! as for extra parts and what not.....THIS BUILD IS ALL YOU.....build it, paint it, drop, raise, 4x4, stock, rod....race car, what ever?! and if anyone on the list has idea's, throw em out there as you seen fit!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Bought and payed for mine. Shipping soon from ebay. Not stopping here. I might keep it so its being shipped straight to the new owner. Vintage.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Bought and payed for mine. Shipping soon from ebay. Not stopping here. I might keep it so its being shipped straight to the new owner. Vintage.


VINTAGE?!?!?!? someone's lucky!! 2 of us know who...LOL....i grabbed my kit up at hobby town saturday....shippin wed. hopefully.......**BUILDERS**......AS YOU SHIP OUT, POST UP WHEN YOU DO SO I CAN CHECK YAH OFF MY LIST....AS KITS ROLL IN POST UP A PIC SO I KNOW YOU ARE GOOD TO GO, AND CAN CHECK YAH OFF MY LIST!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

mine goes tomorrow


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

hocknberry said:


> VINTAGE?!?!?!? someone's lucky!! 2 of us know who...LOL....i grabbed my kit up at hobby town saturday....shippin wed. hopefully.......**BUILDERS**......AS YOU SHIP OUT, POST UP WHEN YOU DO SO I CAN CHECK YAH OFF MY LIST....AS KITS ROLL IN POST UP A PIC SO I KNOW YOU ARE GOOD TO GO, AND CAN CHECK YAH OFF MY LIST!




Yes. Vintage. I stole it. Lol. Love when sellers put the or best offer option and you have some ebay bucks saved. Lol. Scoooooore.


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> high five bro, thanks for jumpin in with thobe....i was already on the hunt to send out another kit!


No problem, I missed the deadline so I was just gonna follow everyones progress. I enjoyed watching other build offs so thought it would be fun to join one.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope Ghettobuilt likes the model I got him of the Titanic ....jk :biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I sent my addy just now. UPS said it'll be there on friday.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> I sent my addy just now. UPS said it'll be there on friday.


gotcha down! thanks!


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> I hope Ghettobuilt likes the model I got him of the Titanic ....jk :biggrin:


Hehehe, I'll donk it. I got yours boxed up and shipping label printed, going out tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

ghettobuilt said:


> Hehehe, I'll donk it. I got yours boxed up and shipping label printed, going out tomorrow :thumbsup:


Donk it..lol.. Titanic with Kandy patterns and a full TINGOS interior.. LMAO. PM me your address and I will get yours shipped as soon as it gets here.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

As long as I dont get a Scooby Doo van Ill be happy lol.Even then Id probably trick it out,put patterns,and pecso pumps in the back or donk it lmmfao


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Received my kit in the mail today. :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

SO.....NEW LIST....KITS RECEIVED IN.....

1.woods
2. mayemkustoms
3.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

mines not in yet.....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I payed good $ for priority shipping....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hock, I dont know if my recipient,got his kit,I Priorityed it,the same day I sent D.Lo a 59 Impy ,hes in Florida and already got it.I hope it reches him fine,I checked the addy lmk.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Man the anticipation is killing me..haha. I got a few ideas of what I want to do, but have no clue what the hell is coming my way so all the ideas could go all to shit if the "Batmobile" or something shows up in the mail ..lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hock, I dont know if my recipient,got his kit,I Priorityed it,the same day I sent D.Lo a 59 Impy ,hes in Florida and already got it.I hope it reches him fine,I checked the addy lmk.


did you get a tracking # when you shipped?! ill hit up your recipient!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah I just got off the phone with the post office it should reach Oscar today at 8:30 give or take.:x:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Have a tracking number for mine being sent. Should i post it here or just keep checking on it to make sure it gets where its going?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Have a tracking number for mine being sent. Should i post it here or just keep checking on it to make sure it gets where its going?


I was thinking bout doing the same so I pmd him the tracking #. Hope he sees it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

got MINE !!!!!!!!!!! THANX HOMIE ! MINE WILL BE SHIPPED OUT THIS TUESDAY ...... I GOT PHYSICAL THERAPY MONDAY .....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so since names are being thrown around and what not......to get rid of any confusion......im thinkin ill post the final "swap" list i have....up date it on the thread so we can all see it....let the cat out of the bag and get this rollin?! SO HERE WE GO GUYS...get on the ball.....lets get kits in the air and in new homes...cuss and dicuss the details and get goin!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Tracking number say it will be delivered the 21st. Wtf. i paid for it 5 days ago. Then i look and the guy is shipping it parcel post. Fucker! Anyways. It's paid for, in the air.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I see that he gave Hock the wrong zip code!I pmed him the tracking # several times but I haven't got a response,so it's in the air.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I see that he gave Hock the wrong zip code!I pmed him the tracking # several times but I haven't got a response,so it's in the air.


unless i wrote it down wrong?!....91342 is what i got?!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> unless i wrote it down wrong?!....91342 is what i got?!


That's what I have too.Still no response he was supposed to have got it yesterday.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That's what I have too.Still no response he was supposed to have got it yesterday.


i hit em up...lets see bro, dont get too excited yet


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

hey hock and cementery i gave you that wrong zip code itss 91343 not 91342 i tracked the package but is in a diffrent city hope they send it to my address if not ill pay for the priotory ship. And my model should be ship tomorrow


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Well gents, my car is done. You guys are slow!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Well gents, my car is done. You guys are slow!


Or you just halfassed it..........Dont be that guy, theres already one of those here............


















OH SHIT!!!!!!! THAT'S ME.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

LMAO!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

candilove said:


> hey hock and cementery i gave you that wrong zip code itss 91343 not 91342 i tracked the package but is in a diffrent city hope they send it to my address if not ill pay for the priotory ship. And my model should be ship tomorrow


Hope you can get it,bro I don't know what else to do.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just got mine,thanks I don't have one of these yet!!I was gonna get one too,right on!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

1.woods
2. mayemkustoms
3.tredsetta68
4.cemetaryangel81
5.hockenberry


update the list as you guys get your kits in fellers! and post pics of what you got as well, you dont have to keep it all hush hush......everyone cool with me posting the list of who got who then or ya'll want to wait?! even though some already know


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Fuck this secrecy shit,heres what Hock got me.Never did one,well did a sd many moons ago but not a coupe great job man!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

good shit bro, glad yah like it!! i gotta charge my cam to post mine i got today! im diggin through boxes for this one! my minds runnin wild!! *WHERE CAN I GET SOME STICKER BOMB DECALS?!* i know lownslow did some, but i thought there was someone else?!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

well my car was shipped today!! and damn I really want to start my kit but I'm gonna be fair and wait till every one is ready,
@ hock, as for sticker bombs hit up dig he has them homie


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

heres my kit, so happy its a post it will let me do what I do best lol


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> 1.woods
> 2. mayemkustoms
> 3.tredsetta68
> 4.cemetaryangel81
> ...


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

[h=2]







[/h]

hocknberry said:


> 1.woods
> 2. mayemkustoms
> 3.tredsetta68
> 4.cemetaryangel81
> ...


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

[h=2]







[/h]

hocknberry said:


> 1.woods
> 2. mayemkustoms
> 3.tredsetta68
> 4.cemetaryangel81
> ...


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Ghettobuilt! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Mines on it's way, said the sender......can't wait to see what it is.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Thanks Ghettobuilt! :thumbsup:


Dude it said 10+ on the box.....don't do it if your not over 10 yr old.

LOL J/K.......kool car man.

Great models everyone.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude it said 10+ on the box.....don't do it if your not over 10 yr old.
> 
> LOL J/K.......kool car man.
> 
> Great models everyone.


Damn, guess I am going to have to wait a few years..lol :buttkick:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

got mine today cant wait to start


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Glad you got it,can't wait to see how build it,Hell it almost got sent back LOL,hope you didn't have a hard picking it up,sorry bout the mess.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Looks like me and Chris are building the same kit. Thats the same one I have.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

So no one got anything wild or oddball for their addy? I know theres got to be one kit thats off the wall :dunno: Who got the Scooby Doo van, or Rosco's police car?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I wouldn't have minded a Red Baron,Boothill Express or Bad Medicine but what I got is awesome as fuck,got mental blueprints in my head how I m going to do it,can't wait to start.Just glad it wasn't a Scooby doo van LOL.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> So no one got anything wild or oddball for their addy? I know theres got to be one kit thats off the wall :dunno: Who got the Scooby Doo van, or Rosco's police car?


i got thrown a curve ball and a LISM mag all in the same day! LOL.....i got some ideas!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I wouldn't have minded a Red Baron,Boothill Express or Bad Medicine but what I got is awesome as fuck,got mental blueprints in my head how I m going to do it,can't wait to start.Just glad it wasn't a Scooby doo van LOL.


Shit, u could do a body dropped mystery machine or turn it into a mobile tittie bar....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow! That is a curveball lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> i got thrown a curve ball and a LISM mag all in the same day! LOL.....i got some ideas!


I would have had NO ideas for that..........I so hope that, that's not what's coming to me. Good luck HOCK.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

darkside customs said:


> Shit, u could do a body dropped mystery machine or turn it into a mobile tittie bar....


Hahaha I gotta try that sometime,I know a guy that turned a Fast Buck Armored truck into a mobile whore house,called it the Lil Brothel.It's fuckin kool!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Or make it look like it got wraped around a PH pole. Like in a dio or something. That sounds good to me.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Or make it look like it got wraped around a PH pole. Like in a dio or something. That sounds good to me.


:nono: you can go on wreckedexcotics.com to see trashed enzo's....i got a million $ car here!! i cant put it around a pole!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

hocknberry said:


> :nono: you can go on wreckedexcotics.com to see trashed enzo's....i got a million $ car here!! i cant put it around a pole!!


Come on. It would be a fun build. Lol. They come apart so easy when wrecked. Haha


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> i got thrown a curve ball and a LISM mag all in the same day! LOL.....i got some ideas!


we were supposed to go through threads to get something we would build......

......but i guess since theres nothing in your build thread, this is what u got :biggrin::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

just messin with ya hock


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

If people do it with a 1.1 car...you can do it with a $20-30 model. LOL


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

It's only plastic as Fastjimmy71 says..Shit I'd make a hearse out of that Ferrari.Or an elco type pickup....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> we were supposed to go through threads to get something we would build......
> 
> ......but i guess since theres nothing in your build thread, this is what u got :biggrin::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> just messin with ya hock


:worship: but i do have a certain 65 gold/pink impy in there that was inspired by your girly pink 64!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> It's only plastic as Fastjimmy71 says..Shit I'd make a hearse out of that Ferrari.Or an elco type _*pickup*_....


hmmmm....could file it under "only a mini trucker would" i do love me some trucks!!! either way im doin this shit!! LOL...i know you guys are like "pffft..hehe....LOL" under your breath.....i think i have a good vision for this enzo's out come!!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hahaha! For sure the pickup idea!


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> It's only plastic as Fastjimmy71 says..Shit I'd make a hearse out of that Ferrari.Or an elco type pickup....


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

HMMM.........A stanced Enzo wagon??? I am glad I got an Impala, I would be clueless on what to do with a Ferrari... Maybe sharpie the hell out of it on some bigger wheels?:dunno:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> HMMM.........A stanced Enzo wagon??? I am glad I got an Impala, I would be clueless on what to do with a Ferrari... Maybe sharpie the hell out of it on some bigger wheels?:dunno:


meh.....eso did a lambo sharpied up, i dont want to be a biter....i already have some wheels for it i think and a few lil additions in the works and on the way!:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

double post! damn server!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

that mini truck dont sound too bad. i think i read this build off wrong i thought we were suppose to build something different from the usual thats why i sent the enzo. hats off to Hock cause i offer to send hime another kit and he said no he would make this happen. im workin on an enzo myself and will be posting progress pics when i charge my camera back up. dont know what im building for this build off i havent got my kit yet


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

So we are allowed to buy goodies and stuff for our kits, but just not allowed to start work yet? And, what about sending parts out for chrome?? Is that cool, or gotta wait on that too??


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> So we are allowed to buy goodies and stuff for our kits, but just not allowed to start work yet? And, what about sending parts out for chrome?? Is that cool, or gotta wait on that too??


if the kit is in your hands.....for building.....i say wait....if you wanna send shit for chrome.....GET ON IT!! buying parts...FOR SURE!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Cool, I already tree'd up my parts just wanted clearance before they make the trip to Little Motor Kar Co. I got that tree FULL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Cool, I already tree'd up my parts just wanted clearance before they make the trip to Little Motor Kar Co. I got that tree FULL


i got info to peep little motor kar out, but couldnt find em?! you gotta link thobe?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so until everyone gets kits in hand....whats everyone thinking for the time line? 1-2 months maybe?! it just seems like too of a time line...guys get comfey thinkin...ehh, i still got another month.....then the end is near and guys dont finish?! LOL....i been gettin too relaxed with the club build off im doing and need to get on that one again! so...just a thought on the time line....i'll bump the new "kits in" list if anyone can update?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

1.woods
2. mayemkustoms
3.tredsetta68
4.cemetaryangel81
5.hockenberry
6. Chris_Thobe
7.candilove....... thanx cementeryangel
8.
looks like we only need 6 more guys to check in?! time for some kit sending you 6 slackers!! LOL


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> i got info to peep little motor kar out, but couldnt find em?! you gotta link thobe?!


They don't have a website for some reason. I have talked to the owner on the phone a few times and he seems like a nice guy. I sent out a couple trees about a week and a half ago but haven't got them back yet. Their number is (610)779-1462 and e-mail is [email protected] I hope it turns out good because I have parts for 3 kits at his shop right now. As for a timeline, I think 2 months is pretty good for me, I am not as fast as some of you guys.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

for you hock!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

i think trend posted an order form for lil motor kar co awhile back, maybe in the random thread?:dunno:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dyzcustoms said:


> View attachment 468590
> 
> for you hock!


LOL, thanks DYZ...but a stock build wont compare to the customs that WILL be coming! i have my wheels, ready to paint....still kickin around some ideas....just not this!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> LOL, thanks DYZ...but a stock build wont compare to the customs that WILL be coming! i have my wheels, ready to paint....still kickin around some ideas....just not this!


 hahaha! Ew......


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

please not that lol


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

my kit said it was deliverd yesterday but no word if it showed, I did my part!!! trust me I did not want any one wait'n on me!!
I think we should have 7-10 weeks? just my 2 cents


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Woods said:


> my kit said it was deliverd yesterday but no word if it showed, I did my part!!! trust me I did not want any one wait'n on me!!
> I think we should have 7-10 weeks? just my 2 cents


The longer the better with my slow ass..lol. As for Little Motor Kar Co. If you [email protected] and ask him for an order form he will e-mail you a form fairly quickly.. thats what I did and printed out like 10 of them. he said turn arould time is uaually around 2-3 weeks.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

if yadont mind puttin it out there, whats the price? and is it the same mounting process as chrometech ?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't figure out how to insert the file onto here, but its about the same as chrome tech I think. I have never used them but looked into them.. LMK Co. is $22.00 for a tree and $8 return shipping on all orders. I should be getting some chrome back hopefully in the next week or 2 so I will post pics up and give u guys some feedback.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Mounting is the same also.. 6x8 tree, last tree I sent out I got like 30 parts on it, it was crammed full.


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> 1.woods
> 2. mayemkustoms
> 3.tredsetta68
> 4.cemetaryangel81
> ...


Got mine today, thank you Chris!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

1.woods
2. mayemkustoms
3.tredsetta68
4.cemetaryangel81
5.hockenberry
6. Chris_Thobe
7.candilove
8.Ghettobuilt

GETTIN CLOSER!!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I am suprised ghettobuilt got his kit before some of the other guys... Hawaii is a LONG way from Ohio! How many we waiting on?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Still waiting on mine. Maybe on Monday.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I got word that Sandcast received his.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Oops, sorry I forgot to say I got it.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

1.woods
2. mayemkustoms
3.tredsetta68
4.cemetaryangel81
5.hockenberry
6. Chris_Thobe
7.candilove
8.Ghettobuilt
9.Sandcast
10.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:dunno:still aint got mine either


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

MayhemKustomz said:


> I got word that Sandcast received his.


LOL....just looking over my addy list.....thats funny you guys ended up with each other!? what are the odds?....better go buy some lotto tickets...and dont forget to share when ya'll win!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :dunno:still aint got mine either


:banghead: its hand smackin time!! LOL


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

No excuses now.. I jumped in late, and got my kit shipped all the way out to Hawaii from Ohio...Thats probably like 3000 miles or something:dunno: GET ON IT FELLAS!! I am getting anxious! hno:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> No excuses now.. I jumped in late, and got my kit shipped all the way out to Hawaii from Ohio...Thats probably like 3000 miles or something:dunno: GET ON IT FELLAS!! I am getting anxious! hno:


x1000


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

still waiting on mine


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

So that's 3 of us so far still waiting.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

4 technically........3 waiting, 1 pending, but the conf.# for that shows delivered.......GILSDROPSHOP1.......check in bro!! i have talked to2 of the other 3, waiting on 1 more....lets get rollin guys!!! so EVERYONE check in here on a time line, only a few gave 2 pennies.....2 months sound good?! im playin it safe and not cuttin nothing open or anything over the top custom, cuz i have my 67 in the other build off for that LOL.....but i know some others will......so everyone but 3 should have a build idea....whats the time limit fellerz?!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm working 12 hour days but I think i can crank my 57 out in two months, I think this will help me stay on one build lol lets get this roll'n!!!!!! I think we all should have to post pic's of unstarted kit the day this kicks off just to make sure its all still fair!! i want to start on mine but I have not touched and it's getting hard not to.............


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Woods said:


> I'm working 12 hour days but I think i can crank my 57 out in two months, I think this will help me stay on one build lol lets get this roll'n!!!!!!* I think we all should have to post pic's of unstarted kit the day this kicks off *just to make sure its all still fair!! i want to start on mine but I have not touched and it's getting hard not to.............


good idea:thumbsup:dont think anyone would cheat though, plus i think some are sending out for chrome

2 months sounds good...more than enough time


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I dought there's gonna be any cheaters on the start of the build, but I honestly said post unstarted pic's the day this kicks off so I dont start cutting hno: LOL


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

2 months sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> So that's 3 of us so far still waiting.


 i sent you a tracking # on the 17th when i sent it [h=1]Track & Confirm[/h]




 
Result 1

03100480000131482610http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#

Package Services

Depart USPS Sort Facility

April 22, 2012 

GREENSBORO, NC 27495 

*Expected Delivery By:*
April 24, 2012 

Delivery Confirmation[SUP]™[/SUP]






Processed through USPS Sort Facility

April 21, 2012, 7:36 pm 

GREENSBORO, NC 27495 





Depart USPS Sort Facility

April 18, 2012 

BELL GARDENS, CA 90201 





Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility

April 18, 2012, 5:18 pm 

BELL GARDENS, CA 90201 





Acceptance

April 17, 2012, 1:35 pm 

NORTH HILLS, CA 91343 

 


Your Label Number
Service
Status of Your Item
Date & Time
Location
Features


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting that. You'd think they were shipping it by horse back.....

So mine should be here tuesday.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> good idea:thumbsup:dont think anyone would cheat though, plus* i think some are sending out for chrome
> *
> 2 months sounds good...more than enough time



I got about 50% of my kit sittin at the chrome shop right now. Its gonna be _*SHINY!!! :naughty:*_


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wish I could afford chrome,I need it.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Wish I could afford chrome,I need it.


One tree is only $30 including return shipping, plus shipping there so about $35 and you can fit ALOT of parts on 1 tree. I fit enough parts to do 3 cars on 2 trees, and thats including 3 rear suspensions, 3 front suspensions, bunch of under hood parts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

chris_thobe said:


> One tree is only $30 including return shipping, plus shipping there so about $35 and you can fit ALOT of parts on 1 tree. I fit enough parts to do 3 cars on 2 trees, and thats including 3 rear suspensions, 3 front suspensions, bunch of under hood parts.


which service do you use if you dont mind me asking? always wanted to try that but not sure how to go about it. I use alclad and even if you do a good job still looks like shiny silver paint, want to try chrome plating.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

modelsinc1967 said:


> which service do you use if you dont mind me asking? always wanted to try that but not sure how to go about it. I use alclad and even if you do a good job still looks like shiny silver paint, want to try chrome plating.


I just sent out my first couple batches to Little Motor Kar Co. in Reading PA. From what I have seen on here, he does a good job. Its no comparison to Alclad II. I should be getting some back any day now so I will post up pics. Email [email protected] for an order form n give em a try!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

You mean Alclad is no comparison to it (chrome plating)


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

sandcast said:


> You mean Alclad is no comparison to it (chrome plating)


Yea, you know what I mean :facepalm: Soooo.....any more kits show up today for anyone???


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:nosad:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> 1.woods
> 2. mayemkustoms
> 3.tredsetta68
> 4.cemetaryangel81
> ...


I got mine today......










You want to see som krazy, here's what's on the side of the box art.










Look at the rear deff......anything missing.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I never bought this kit,damn I never noticed that.What were they thinking?!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well this is the org kit.











And here's the box art.










Never shows the chasie.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like the 2 months. How much of the kit do we need to use.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have that kit, no worries, everything's there


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

That kit is nice because the trunk is already cut and jammed:thumbsup: Thats already 1 step ahead of some of us!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> I like the 2 months. How much of the kit do we need to use.


ok, so i'd say majority rules then.......the build time will be 2 months......do not start the build yet...post pics of your fresh new kit when we kick off the start time!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :nosad:


no worries bro.....i talked to your sender......your kit will get to you soon!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:not worried.....cant start till everyone gets their kit anyways.....gonna b hard to not tear open the seal:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :biggrin:not worried.....cant start till everyone gets their kit anyways.....gonna b hard to not tear open the seal:biggrin:


you can open it, just dont start it yet! but then again...you have to get it first!! LOL


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

just got word that gil got his kit from me!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Woods said:


> just got word that gil got his kit from me!!


yezsir...i got word from gil today......he's shipping friday, 1 more to ship friday, and then we are covered i think RIGHT?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

the last 2 shippers should be out on friday.......so we are close guys.....DONT START YET!! LOL...this gives thobe time for chrome....anyone else in the build gettin goodies get time on your side and run with it!! my PM box is gettin crazy with start yet???...............ITS ABOUT TIME GUYS!! be pateint a lil longer....lets LOOK at next saturday....for start time....CINCO DE MAYO!! may 5th?!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn I almost forgot about that holiday.Theres gonna be a Chihuahua race in Chandler,we've been taking our dog every year.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Damn I almost forgot about that holiday.Theres gonna be a Chihuahua race in Chandler,we've been taking our dog every year.


LOL my dogs wouldnt make it!! i got a lil fatty 19 lb chihuahua and a 172 lb great dane...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Mines a fatass too.I have to give him a piece of jerky on the other side so he'll run to me lol This is Oscar.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

the last 2 shippers should be out on friday.......so we are close guys.....DONT START YET!! LOL...this gives thobe time for chrome....anyone else in the build gettin goodies get time on your side and run with it!! my PM box is gettin crazy with start yet???...............ITS ABOUT TIME GUYS!! be pateint a lil longer....lets LOOK at next saturday....for start time....CINCO DE MAYO!! may 5th?!​


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Mines a fatass too.I have to give him a piece of jerky on the other side so he'll run to me lol This is Oscar.
> View attachment 471991
> View attachment 471992


Looks like he already ran in the race...lol. As for the build off, Saturday sounds good, still waitin on chrome for my 62, hoping it will be back in a week or so.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Looks like he already ran in the race...lol. As for the build off, Saturday sounds good, still waitin on chrome for my 62, hoping it will be back in a week or so.


cool! as long as the ohter 2 kits are received in by next friday, may 5th it is?!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Already got plans for mine.....


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Already got plans for mine.....


Me too! been practicing my taping skills :guns:Gonna bring out the patterns!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Im gonna go taildragger with this 39,I don't see to many chevys that way!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Im gonna go taildragger with this 39,I don't see to many chevys that way!


Cool! Can't wait to see what route everyone takes with their rides.. Especially Hock, hes got a difficult car to find ideas to customize it. ANYONE that owns an Enzo Ferrari in 1:1 doesn't need to customize it, because its an ENZO FERRARI!! LOL.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damm, now you say that. Iv put hubcap spinners on it flame stickers, fake port holes in the fenders on my 1.1 Enzo.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Damm, now you say that. Iv put hubcap spinners on it flame stickers, fake port holes in the fenders on my 1.1 Enzo.


Dude you've gotta check out the Ugly as Hell fest in post your rides LOL!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Cool! Can't wait to see what route everyone takes with their rides..* Especially Hock, hes got a difficult car to find ideas to customize it*. ANYONE that owns an Enzo Ferrari in 1:1 doesn't need to customize it, because its an ENZO FERRARI!! LOL.


i dont have to find ideas bro...i have an evil mind that brews up sper of the moment shit and i run with it!! at first i was like..."awww shit...that wont click with wires and kandy".....then a few seconds later a vision was born!! LOL...its on, no worries from my side, i just cant wait to see what everyone else brings!!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> i dont have to find ideas bro...i have an evil mind that brews up sper of the moment shit and i run with it!! at first i was like..."awww shit...that wont click with wires and kandy".....then a few seconds later a vision was born!! LOL...its on, no worries from my side, i just cant wait to see what everyone else brings!!!


Haha, much respect bro.. I am loving the confidence! This should be a good one.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Gettin the itch to get started here.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

How many people still don't have there kit yet. Cuz I want to start now.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

i'm still waitin on mine but i cant wait to begin!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

dyzcustoms said:


> i'm still waitin on mine but i cant wait to begin!


Really, what the hell is taking so long. ?????? Why are some of us still waiting.:dunno:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Snail mail lol


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:dunno:aint got mine yet either


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:banghead:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

guess the post office shouldnt have closed all those offices


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

yup, my list shows DYZ and COAST on the wait list......ive gotten word back from the 2 senders that they were gonna ship on friday....ill wait to start hounding them! LOL.....thats why i had put the start date on the actuall start of summer cuz i anticipated some snags!!!! BE PATIENT FELLERZ!! its gonna go down soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Everyone get there kits yet?


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

no sir


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here you go HOCK, I know you were lookin for one of these. This dude has 5 of them on ebay :thumbsup: But they are $30 plus $10 shipping. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Trumpeter-0...421?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c20dc5335


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Here you go HOCK, I know you were lookin for one of these. This dude has 5 of them on ebay :thumbsup: But they are $30 plus $10 shipping. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Trumpeter-0...421?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c20dc5335


good lookin out!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Can't wait......Hell Dyz,I even feel like sending you one of my sealed kits so we can start thing already lol,patience is a virtue.....Haha


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Can't wait......Hell Dyz,I even feel like sending you one of my sealed kits so we can start thing already lol,patience is a virtue.....Haha


No crap I have 1 unopened kit. I have about 12 more that I have encountered ADD with.. lol. I am ready to get to cutting and taping!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> good lookin out!


There were 5 left, I figured I would post them up so the LIL boys could buy them up... Thats another build off idea.. everyone starts with the same kit 78 Trumpeter Monte. Its an idea for down the road.:dunno:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Can't wait......Hell Dyz,I even feel like sending you one of my sealed kits so we can start thing already lol,patience is a virtue.....Haha


 i hear you, i should open something up and get it crackin' lol but im cool, im patient


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

got my kit yesterday......:scrutinize:

think the sender was tryin to throw me a curveball:biggrin:

















its cool , im gonna build the fawk outta this thing


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OK 1 SENDER LEFT!! be patint guys....IM ON IT!!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

im patient :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> got my kit yesterday......:scrutinize:
> 
> think the sender was tryin to throw me a curveball:biggrin:
> 
> ...


hobby lobby here had it for awhile, i walked by it a few times, now its gone?! what year is it coast?! i picked up the 62 electra i been walkin around after that! good to see yours landed!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I think thats a 73 Hock. I could be wrong though.


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm using the time to figure out what color to paint mine, I always have a hard time deciding


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:believe it72........been doin some research:biggrin: 71-73 same body style


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Well hopefully DYZ will get his kit today. If not.... I guess we will wait a lil longer. Its all good. I got an e-mail from Little Motor Kar Co, and they said that they went on vacation for a week so my chrome is gonna take a lil longer. Est. 5-10-12 completion date. He told me 2 week turnaround on the phone but gonna be more like 4+. Its all good tho.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well I dont know what Im doing with mine. All these ideas but, how to make them work. Who know's, will see.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wuts up homies ...... Trend been a little busy here at The Aztec House of Paints........... The Cougar is a '73, great start for a '70s style low or a street custom.

@ghettobuilt ... I _*ALWAYS*_ have a hard time deciding the kolor schemes for builds ... :dunno:



MayhemKustomz said:


> I think thats a 73 Hock. I could be wrong though.





ghettobuilt said:


> I'm using the time to figure out what color to paint mine, I always have a hard time deciding


*So when do we start ??? *


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

If the last kit arrives today then we talked about starting tomorrow.. Just gotta see if DYZ gets his kit! hno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

KOO.........


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

sorry fellas no kit yet


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

We should have 1st,2nd and 3rd place prizes,1 is 200$ 2 is 100 and third is 50$...Just for fun lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> We should have 1st,2nd and 3rd place prizes,1 is 200$ 2 is 100 and third is 50$...Just for fun lol


cool!! there it is...cemetaryangel will be paying these cash prizes to winners!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> We should have 1st,2nd and 3rd place prizes,1 is 200$ 2 is 100 and third is 50$...Just for fun lol


Or we could do like a goody bag for the winners or something. Its fun getting a suprise in the mail. Maybe winner gets a cover shoot in LISM?? :biggrin::dunno: Thats DYZ's call tho.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> cool!! there it is...cemetaryangel will be paying these cash prizes to winners!! :thumbsup:


Haha, thats aweful damn nice of him!! Good lookin out bro!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> If the last kit arrives today then we talked about starting tomorrow.. Just gotta see if DYZ gets his kit! hno:


:nono: no kit for DYZ yet.......hang in there guys!! LOL....go build on a curb side to kill the anticipation?!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> cool!! there it is...cemetaryangel will be paying these cash prizes to winners!! :thumbsup:


Sorry thread starter must pay for the cash prizes LOL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Sorry thread starter must pay for the cash prizes LOL


no sir, sorry, thread starter lays the rules!! you asked for it, you layed the $$ numbers......thats you playa!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

chris_thobe said:


> Or we could do like a goody bag for the winners or something. Its fun getting a suprise in the mail. Maybe winner gets a cover shoot in LISM?? :biggrin::dunno: Thats DYZ's call tho.


LISM will be covering the entire build off anyway so if you are in the build off your going to be in the june and july issues


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Guys I was just playing,I make chump change,ahhh me and my big mouth lol


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Guys I was just playing,I make chump change,ahhh me and my big mouth lol


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lowriding-in-Scale-Magazine-LISM/246455245381164 theres a build off in October that pays cold cash!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

dyzcustoms said:


> LISM will be covering the entire build off anyway so if you are in the build off your going to be in the june and july issues


Sounds cool, can't wait to check it out. I am definately going to have to step it up, been checkin out Pancho's thread for some inspiration, Homie gets down with the tape and paint!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dyzcustoms said:


> LISM will be covering the entire build off anyway so if you are in the build off your going to be in the june and july issues


:h5:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

no kit today, lets hope for monday. the way i see it is, the day i get it lets just get it crackin!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang, did the Grinch steal that kit ! LOL


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damnit,got my hopes up!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Did the kit ship through the Bermuda Triangle?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dyzcustoms said:


> no kit today, lets hope for monday. the way i see it is, the day i get it lets just get it crackin!


DONE DEAL!! start date is your kit arrival!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


hocknberry said:


> DONE DEAL!! start date is your kit arrival!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah I likey that idea too.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Sounds good. :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

no kit fellas perhaps tomorrow


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got my hopes up again lol


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

dyzcustoms said:


> no kit fellas perhaps tomorrow


What the hell shipping companies you guys use??? You can get a kit across the counrty in about 4 days!?!?!?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

It's coming by horse back.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

i dont know what im gettin but i probably have it here in my collection allready, so can someone tell me and if i do i can just open one up and let's do this!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Did you check with your sender about your addy? Not saying you screwed up your address but shit happens,I had kinda a mess with mine.It's fixed though I'd check the tracking #.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

i dont know who is sending it so i dont have a tracking number


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hmmm someone should have sent you a tracking ###


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dyzcustoms said:


> i dont know who is sending it so i dont have a tracking number


no word back yet bro!? said he was gonna ship this past friday...he's crazy busy with work.....so i dont know if he shipped or has a tracking #? so how about this......i know your collection is HUGE.....if nothing comes by thursday.....friday you pick a kit of your choice......and we'll get it rollin, and hopefully you have an extra kit show up some time soon?! SO THEE OFFICIAL START DATE IS MAY FRIDAY THE 11TH!! 2 months from there makes JULY the 11th a wednesday....so lates make the FINAL DAY to post pics of finished builds and be done JULY 15TH.....on sunday 11:59pm!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I just want to start! its crazy that its take'n this long to send a kit!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> no word back yet bro!? said he was gonna ship this past friday...he's crazy busy with work.....so i dont know if he shipped or has a tracking #? so how about this......i know your collection is HUGE.....if nothing comes by thursday.....friday you pick a kit of your choice......and we'll get it rollin, and hopefully you have an extra kit show up some time soon?! SO THEE OFFICIAL START DATE IS MAY FRIDAY THE 11TH!! 2 months from there makes JULY the 11th a wednesday....so lates make the FINAL DAY to post pics of finished builds and be done JULY 15TH.....on sunday 11:59pm!! :thumbsup:


thats cool with me i understand workin like crazy lol and we werent suppose to start til sometime in June so its all good. friday the 11th..it's on


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Koooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*LMNO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



halfasskustoms said:


> It's coming by horse back.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Friday it on then! If dude is this busy with work then how the hell he gonna have time to put a kit together in 2 months? Oh well should we post pics of fresh kits before start up?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I was wondering that too.Why take on a build off if he has too little time?At least hes gonna try,and thats all that really matters,so he gets mad props from me!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I was wondering that too.Why take on a build off if he has too little time?At least hes gonna try,and thats all that really matters,so he gets mad props from me!


:werd:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Friday it on then! If dude is this busy with work then how the hell he gonna have time to put a kit together in 2 months? Oh well should we post pics of fresh kits before start up?


ok ok, calm down...no hatin...this is supposed to be for fun!! hopefully ALL of us finish! and yah, what the hell, throw up a pic of your fresh kit friday if you want to?! then let the paint and glue start flyin!!! have fun guys......here we go!! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:h5::fool2::boink: Ohhhhhh that fells good........Lets get it on.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

why wait to midnight lets get it crackin' how bout it hock


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> ok ok, calm down...no hatin...this is supposed to be for fun!! hopefully ALL of us finish! and yah, what the hell, throw up a pic of your fresh kit friday if you want to?! then let the paint and glue start flyin!!! have fun guys......here we go!! :thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> 
> Sorry hock, no disrespect to anyone on here. I wasn't hating though. I was just wondering.. I have a hard enough time building a complete kit in 2 months without a crazy schedule. lol. I would love to see everyone finish and see what kinda rides get posted. Good luck to all, and have fun with it. :h5:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hell yeah,if it's OK with the man himself,let's rock and roll on this build-off,just gotta hear it from him though!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dyzcustoms said:


> why wait to midnight lets get it crackin' how bout it hock


LOL....ok DYZ...since you got left hanging......AS OF RIGHT NOW...MY TIME AS I SEE THIS POST......_*THE BUILD OFF IS ON NOW!! *_ DYZ didnt get the kit in today....so its on now guys!!! throw up a start pic if you want?! BUT ITS TIME TO GET AT IT!!! take pics and post up as you go!!! HAVE FUN!!!!! ill get into mine friday night after work!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I opened up the seal right this second with those words,tomarrow Ill actually start it,we'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Well I opened up the seal right this second with those words,tomarrow Ill actually start it,we'll see what I can come up with.
> View attachment 478665
> View attachment 478666
> View attachment 478667


props for leaving the seal on!! LOL i never said you couldnt open it! i opened mine the day i got it!!....anyways.......START ON YOUR KIT NOW GUYS!!....... i have to pull another 13hr day friday so i'll burn what energy i have left into my ferrari kit after work!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

this is what im going with and it will be far from stock


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dyzcustoms said:


> this is what im going with and it will be far from stock
> View attachment 478700
> View attachment 478701



I want one!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm glad this is finally underway! I look forward to seein' what you fellas have in store for these!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

About damn time we get this underway. Been impatient over here.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll crack mine open tomorrow and post pics ............. 
have fun fellas, I bet yaw got some sick ideas planned !


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> I'll crack mine open tomorrow and post pics .............
> have fun fellas, I bet yaw got some sick ideas planned !


Ideas are flowing. But the time limit kicked me in the nuts.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

well heres the FRESH kit,







now I still dont know what way I want to take the build lol to many ideas and so little time to make them come to life!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I think it might be a good idea to pm the guys that might not check in so often to let them know this is on!Maybe they forgot! JK


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:gonna start on mine this afternoon after work, ill post pics then


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

yep, I'm still tryin' to decide the build that I'ma do ....... 


MayhemKustomz said:


> Ideas are flowing. But the time limit kicked me in the nuts.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> yep, I'm still tryin' to decide the build that I'ma do .......


Good luck, I only saw 2 ways to do it. And stock wasnt 1 of them.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> Good luck, I only saw 2 ways to do it. And stock wasnt 1 of them.


Is stock EVER really an option?? :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin::nosad:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

cleared the bench off and pulled out the buildoff kit:biggrin:

















sanded and smoothed down all the badges... the wheels i will be goin with...gonna open up the trunk not sure about the doors


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

^^^ DOPE


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

dig_derange said:


> ^^^ DOPE


X2, I am opening the trunk on mine but not doing the doors because of the time limit.. I don't know if I am fast enough and don't want to get caught with my pants down..lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> X2, I am opening the trunk on mine but not doing the doors because of the time limit.. I don't know if I am fast enough and don't want to get caught with my pants down..lol


X3 I doubt I'll open the doors on mine,really slowed me down last time I did that,and they didn't come out perfect!....lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang Coast that looks good already ! Looks like you goin' 70s style ?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

The skirts are rough,but you get the idea.I think the roof is too high,just might chop it.I set aside the hearse and Hudson for this one.Dunno what color Im gonna use.Come on guys lets keep the starting pics coming lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

playin around with a small mock up the other night.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Gangsta !


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 479046
> View attachment 479048
> View attachment 479049
> The skirts are rough,but you get the idea.I think the roof is too high,just might chop it.I set aside the hearse and Hudson for this one.Dunno what color Im gonna use.Come on guys lets keep the starting pics coming lol


Looks fast sittin' still !


hocknberry said:


> playin around with a small mock up the other night.....


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey cemetary, you should go Gasser with it! Hock, dude lift it pre-runner style! This build off's about different right?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanx Trend!Yota,I thought about the gasser idea,but me and gassers kinda dont mix If ya catch my drift.I thinking about a little wedding roses on a string,ala the pachuco cars during wedding of the time,my parents have pics of those.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Its all good, great minds think alike....? Hahaha!


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanx Trend!Yota,I thought about the gasser idea,but me and gassers kinda dont mix If ya catch my drift.I thinking about a little wedding roses on a string,ala the pachuco cars during wedding of the time,my parents have pics of those.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

great idea homie !


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanx Trend!Yota,I thought about the gasser idea,but me and gassers kinda dont mix If ya catch my drift.I thinking about a little wedding roses on a string,ala the pachuco cars during wedding of the time,my parents have pics of those.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


>


Cant wait to see what you got in store for this, man


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey cemetary, you should go Gasser with it! Hock, dude lift it pre-runner style! This build off's about different right?


no sir.....the original idea was get a builder, send a kit that they would build and see what comes out in the end.......so the build off is on now and we are runnin with it!! i thought about making something truck.......but not this time...i got parts for mine!! just need to make it work out


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so i thought this ferrari kit would be a simple wheel, paint, wing and call it good and sit back to watch everyone finish......HAHA!! this kit DEAMANDS A SKILL 3!! 








forget the 2 piece 350!!!
there is even screen in this bitch for the realism look!! templates and all!!
















i got the block together....any one have tips on HOW TO WIRE UP AN ENZO?!?!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


>


LOL ...calm down half ass.....you looked like a FEREL CAT tryin to eat!!! have fun with the 64 impy bro!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dyzcustoms said:


> this is what im going with and it will be far from stock
> View attachment 478700
> View attachment 478701


NICE dyz....thats another odd ball to our build off! far from stock works for all of us i think?!


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

Still got the plastic on it..... just like my couch, lol. Gonna start building it in the morning


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

ghettobuilt said:


> View attachment 479105
> View attachment 479109
> Still got the plastic on it..... just like my couch, lol. Gonna start building it in the morning


I love wagons. ...... ... . . . . . ... . . . . . . . . . . . . ...... . . . .which ever way you go with it, should look kool.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> so i thought this ferrari kit would be a simple wheel, paint, wing and call it good and sit back to watch everyone finish......HAHA!! this kit DEAMANDS A SKILL 3!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://newcarpictures.us/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/ferrari-enzo-engines.jpg

Still can't tell were the plug wires are. Think there were the chrome tube is next to the intakes.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

There located underneath that cover over top the rocker cover. You can save yourself time by not even wiring up the plugs. wont see them anyways.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Startin' on this tonight ........... Hadn't figured out what style of build yet but here is my kit ...................


*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Startin' on this tonight ........... Hadn't figured out what style of build yet but here is my kit ...................
> 
> 
> *http://
> ...


That could be a great patina ride,chopped and channeled bro,but it's all up to you


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> http://newcarpictures.us/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/ferrari-enzo-engines.jpg
> 
> Still can't tell were the plug wires are. Think there were the chrome tube is next to the intakes.


good lookin out bro!!! i think im with mayhem....ill save the time for un noticed detail!......nice bomb trend......caint wait for paint on that one!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn Hock I was looking for pics of a wired ferrari mill on google that you could work off of,cant find jack shit,the older mills no problem,this one


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Damn Hock I was looking for pics of a wired ferrari mill on google that you could work off of,cant find jack shit,the older mills no problem,this one


LOL....thats probably cuz they only made 349 of em and only 70 came to the US!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Startin' on this tonight ........... Hadn't figured out what style of build yet but here is my kit ...................
> 
> 
> *


Like I said, I see it bomb or lead sled.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

So seeing I live in the south, I thought I'd do a DONK.......but with 14" 100 spoke's.:thumbsup:










What you think.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> So seeing I live in the south, I thought I'd do a DONK.......but with 14" 100 spoke's.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:loco:All good bro lol Paint it purple with Barney on the trunk and with a scroll that reads "I love haters and haters love me lol" Or Mcdonalds theme would be funny and awesome as hell:rofl:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

So I got the trunk opened,now working on the hinging..............


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> :loco:All good bro lol Paint it purple with Barney on the trunk and with a scroll that reads "I love haters and haters love me lol" Or Mcdonalds theme would be funny and awesome as hell:rofl:


Maybe do some Lamborghini doors but have them swing down instead. And maybe vents in the door panel and when the door is down you can use them as steps to get in the car.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Maybe do some Lamborghini doors but have them swing down instead. And maybe vents in the door panel and when the door is down you can use them as steps to get in the car.


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha!! Brilliant


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn,were is everyone:dunno:


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

well in the last two days I put 25 hours in at work! but I'm gonna get down on mine tomrrow!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> So seeing I live in the south, I thought I'd do a DONK.......but with 14" 100 spoke's.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so thats what a monster truck on 13's would look like?! LOL.....DONT YOU DARE!! :rofl:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

this enzo has A LOT of parts that need to be painted aluminum.....cant really see the aluminim treatment in the pic, but a teaser shot at the color going down! :thumbsup: 








everyone must be busy building......? we had the whole crew ready to go like crazy......and now its on and no pics?!


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

I can't post any pics but I started mine


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

The patient has already be operated on. I am pretty sure that the roof will be amputated and its gonna be a vert.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude I didnt know you got a 58. Nice homie. Lookin good sofar.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Whoa an AMT one at that!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea, the AMT kit is pretty damn good for being 50 years old tooling. 

Its not gonna have a 348 either..... I have a 283 revell parts engine

Anybody got an idea where to get 59 caddy tail lights?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

sandcast said:


> The patient has already be operated on. I am pretty sure that the roof will be amputated and its gonna be a vert.


NICE KIT!! Can't wait to see the transformation!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok Got started on the 62 Impala. 








Got the trunk cut off and the back tail light panel cut.








Started the jams on it.








Also cut out the grille and got the photo etch grille in and ready to go. This is my first one and I love how realistic it makes the front of the car look!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good,guys.....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looking good,guys.....


Like what he said.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

So I worked until 3:00 this morning to tape it off and heres what I got so far as of 11:00 Today.I dunno why but I tend to start my builds with the paint first,seems ass backwards but it is what it is.Im nowhere near done paint wise,I guess Im lucky to have Sat and Sun off from work.I used teal but it looks blue here.We'll see were I go from here.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:looking good already brotha


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm gonna try to get some work in on mine today, my "work bench" is our washer & dryer but my sister is doing her laundry now so I gotta wait a bit. The builds are looking good!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 479655
> View attachment 479657
> So I worked until 3:00 this morning to tape it off and heres what I got so far as of 11:00 Today.I dunno why but I tend to start my builds with the paint first,seems ass backwards but it is what it is.Im nowhere near done paint wise,I guess Im lucky to have Sat and Sun off from work.I used teal but it looks blue here.We'll see were I go from here.


WTH this is a 2 MONTH build off, not 2 days. Take your time homie. But all in all looks good sofar.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanx fellas!Don't worry its just the shell that I was painting.The guts and chassis is where I lag,and drag ass,so I got plenty of time.I'm gonna use an inline 6 from a 53 Bel Air and lake pipes from a 59 Impala.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Yup, the top had to go.

I screwed up on thr trunk since the vert has a smaller one. Buy, I got the top tray figured and I'll redo behind the rear seat. Aslo, beefed up the A pists since they are wimpy without a top.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

well its good to see some are gettin down and not waistin time on there builds! work looks good so far fellas, I only had about a hour to spare today and this is what i got done so far


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

You turned into a four door? Sweet!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Woods, is that a 4 door hardtop or post? I can't wait to see this one done.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm shooting for a slamed OG 4 door post, but it may get chopped with a carson top and suicide rear doors :dunno: thanks for the props guys but if my sender would not have sent me a post kit I may have been lost on what to build HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

here's my inspiration for the build not really feel'n the rims in this pic tho


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good guys!! nice work on the vert sandcast......thobe...the PE looks awsome!!! and woods.....the 4 door is cool as hell!! IDK...i like the wheels on the 1:1 pic?! good luck...lets see what you come up with!!...........james......why the pissed off smiley?!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Woods, that 4 dr post is a good idea. Make something really unusual.

Kudos to the rest of you too!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sandcast said:


> Yup, the top had to go.
> 
> I screwed up on thr trunk since the vert has a smaller one. Buy, I got the top tray figured and I'll redo behind the rear seat. Aslo, beefed up the A pists since they are wimpy without a top.



Thats gonna look great with the bullet tailights,the continental kit looks different in the badges,I like that!:thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 479655
> View attachment 479657
> So I worked until 3:00 this morning to tape it off and heres what I got so far as of 11:00 Today.I dunno why but I tend to start my builds with the paint first,seems ass backwards but it is what it is.Im nowhere near done paint wise,I guess Im lucky to have Sat and Sun off from work.I used teal but it looks blue here.We'll see were I go from here.


I do the same thing. Paint is always first for me and what i build. I dont know why either. I guess i choose the color i want to go with and then follow with the interior. Helps decide how i want to do the interior usually. 
Got paint on my 62 Impala. Chose Chevy Pennant Blue for this one. Love these ScaleFinishes paints. Flow through the airbrush so smooth.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> I do the same thing. Paint is always first for me and what i build. I dont know why either. I guess i choose the color i want to go with and then follow with the interior. Helps decide how i want to do the interior usually.
> Got paint on my 62 Impala. Chose Chevy Pennant Blue for this one. Love these ScaleFinishes paints. Flow through the airbrush so smooth.


Nice color! Gonna be any patterns on it?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Puttin a little late night work in on the bench.. "Daddy style."...haha. Beer, my Impala, and a baby monitor







:thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

chris_thobe said:


> Nice color! Gonna be any patterns on it?


No patterns. Going with an original look.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> No patterns. Going with an original look.


Cool


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

chris_thobe said:


> Puttin a little late night work in on the bench.. "Daddy style."...haha. Beer, my Impala, and a baby monitor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


priceless


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

LUXMAN said:


> priceless


X2:shh: dont wake the baby.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

A guy on Ebay sells '59 Caddy clear red resin tail lights. $2.50 for 4 so I had to buy 2 sets to get 6 lights. I found out that I can get from Modelhaus but that takes weeks to get.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

sandcast said:


> A guy on Ebay sells '59 Caddy clear red resin tail lights. $2.50 for 4 so I had to buy 2 sets to get 6 lights. I found out that I can get from Modelhaus but that takes weeks to get.


You coulda just made them....SMH


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Dark, Im lazy


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lol... It's all good... I use. To be the same way, but I cu as many corners as I can when it comes to buying stuff that I could just fab up....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Great start ! The real Clean O.G. look is always great !*


MayhemKustomz said:


> I do the same thing. Paint is always first for me and what i build. I dont know why either. I guess i choose the color i want to go with and then follow with the interior. Helps decide how i want to do the interior usually.
> Got paint on my 62 Impala. Chose Chevy Pennant Blue for this one. Love these ScaleFinishes paints. Flow through the airbrush so smooth.


*Thats whats up right there homie! don't drink to many and cut yourself with that hobby knife !  *


chris_thobe said:


> Puttin a little late night work in on the bench.. "Daddy style."...haha. Beer, my Impala, and a baby monitor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Haha, no doubt. Those bastards cut flesh like butter!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

FFIINNAALLLLYY!!!! Got some chrome in the mail today!! Not perfect but looks pretty good.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I need to send my shit there.Nice!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> FFIINNAALLLLYY!!!! Got some chrome in the mail today!! Not perfect but looks pretty good.


OOHH I see how u did those trees. Nice.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

wow, really nice chris


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got the trunk hinged also. Goin slow.. It's hard to get anything done on the Impala and entertain my 6 mo. old while the wifey is at work.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You need to turn the ch on your TV to Velocity or speed. CW sucks. J/K cars lookin good man.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OK guys.... I did it.????????? 1st time ever opening the doors on a model kit........18 yr in this hobby and this is the 1st time. Bout damm time I stepped up my game.


















Just got it open, still rough. Need to sand it down still.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

So heres the inline that Im gonna use for the bomb,from the 53 chevy,although the chrome on the kit I have looks like shit,I have bmf or alclad to go over it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> OK guys.... I did it.????????? 1st time ever opening the doors on a model kit........18 yr in this hobby and this is the 1st time. Bout damm time I stepped up my game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you could do it bro,its easy to get discouraged,I did my first hinging on the 50 Chevy it will get easier with time.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> So heres the inline that Im gonna use for the bomb,from the 53 chevy,although the chrome on the kit I have looks like shit,I have bmf or alclad to go over it.
> View attachment 480111


Kool man.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

halfasskustoms, just curious, did you use the back side of an Xacto blade to cut the doors? I never had luck with string cuts.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

No I used the sewing string. Once I fond out how to use it, it went quick. About 10 min a door. 

Now I need to figure out how to jam them.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> No I used the sewing string. Once I fond out how to use it, it went quick. About 10 min a door.
> 
> Now I need to figure out how to jam them.


Jamming can be a bitch sometimes just look at lots of pictures online!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> You need to turn the ch on your TV to Velocity or speed. CW sucks. J/K cars lookin good man.


 We got rid of cable. I got an antenna on the roof..lol. Doin it ghetto style!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah talked to coasttocoast and he said the something. He said it's all about measuring. Well see how it go's.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> Jamming can be a bitch sometimes just look at lots of pictures online!!


X2 I haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate jamming and hinging with a passion :banghead::guns::machinegun::finger: But I found out you often have sratchbuild that part so it lines up right.Youll get it.Sewing string does work great,I use the old assassin's trick dental floss,its my fiber wire lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Looks clean bro nice cuttin' !*


chris_thobe said:


> Got the trunk hinged also. Goin slow.. It's hard to get anything done on the Impala and entertain my 6 mo. old while the wifey is at work.


*Koo homie, now you're on your way to alot of Jamming' ... just take your time. I always look at 1:1 pics for reference. JM.02 *


halfasskustoms said:


> OK guys.... I did it.????????? 1st time ever opening the doors on a model kit........18 yr in this hobby and this is the 1st time. Bout damm time I stepped up my game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> We got rid of cable. I got an antenna on the roof..lol. Doin it ghetto style!


Haha,I got cable and I hardly ever watch it,only on mon for wwe raw,thurs for TNA,and fri for smackdown.That and some of the ghosthunter shows on scifi.On CW,I used to check out the show Supernatural.Got all the seasons now.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

The vert trunk interior about fit. Going to use 64 Impala buckets. Back when the guys didn't have tons of bread.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

You guys are killing it, nice work!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

well I got my post's moved and started work on the jambs its a start :thumbsup:


















and to every one thats posted in the build off keep up the good work fellas!!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Woods both cars are lookin great man. Good job.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work on cuttin them doors open brah....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Woods that's looking great with those mods man!Is the rear set of doors gonna be suicided?


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Woods, I notice you did one side only. That easier to do it that way cause its fragile? Looks great.

Everybody's projects looking goo too


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

clean cuts Woods !


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I mean _*good*_ not goo.....sorry.

Boy, that sucks calling people's stuff goo


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks for the props guys, as for doing one side at a time this body is really thin so I had to add some suport before I went to the other side, and the rear doors I'm thinking are gonna open OG style but who knows


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Woods said:


> thanks for the props guys, as for doing one side at a time this body is really thin so I had to add some suport before I went to the other side, and the rear doors I'm thinking are gonna open OG style but who knows


I wish I was fast enough to do the doors too. Opening the car all up definately gives u the advantage in the detail dept! Good work guys.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm really slow at that stuff too,I just don't have that kinda confidence in my skillz yet,I might just decide to cut open the doors on mine even though its painted,not the first time,probably won't be the last! lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

havent had time to see the new progress......the wifey had a lil accident monday night.......we are just getting home from the burn unit.......everything looks ok for now....just gonna be a looooong recovery! cant wait to get back at it but between the wife needin me and my 3 lil ones....build time is done right now.....ill try to follow along and back with it as soon as i can fellerz! hold it down! :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hope everythings alright with you and your family bro.Handle it homie,family first.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

_*burn unit*_ Dude that dosent sound good. Man I really hope everthings OK. Take care of your shit man. Fam is 1st. Nothing more important then that.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

halfasskustoms said:


> _*burn unit*_ Dude that dosent sound good. Man I really hope everthings OK. Take care of your shit man. Fam is 1st. Nothing more important then that.


X2. WTF happened?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

damn hock sorry bout the bad news.....well be here till u get back to it



got some done to the cougar

didnt like the grille so i cut it:biggrin:

































got the trunk hinged


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> damn hock sorry bout the bad news.....well be here till u get back to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Hock, I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Officially I named it "Bastard Year" Impala. Como dice Woods. Thanks for the idea.

Gotta lower the rear, the ass end too high.

Getting there


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thats funny,Looks great so far carnal.My engine so far.Like I said,the chrome in the 53 chevy kit vale puro verga,except the valve cover and carbs.Im thinking of painting the side of the air filters blue,I need to file the seams around them,they kinda bug me.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

sandcast said:


> Officially I named it "Bastard Year" Impala. Como dice Woods. Thanks for the idea.
> 
> Gotta lower the rear, the ass end too high.
> 
> Getting there


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

MayhemKustomz said:


> X2. WTF happened?


wifey cookin with a pyrex cup of melted HOT butter, dropped in a brush she uses to glaze chicken......had some water left in it from the dish washer COLD......KABOOM.....STRAIGHT TO THE FACE and BOTH eyes!!......its bad but docs say vision will be restored eventually.......so anyways...thanks for the words guys......keep grindin.....ill be back on in asap! i got the rest of the week off.....i dought it, but ill try to squeek in any time i got left!! dont loose focus! high five and keep grindin guys!! COAST THE GRILL LOOKS NICE CUT OUT!!! PE maybe?! i still have to rewind in here to see what i missed!!! :h5:


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

Damn Hock, sorry to hear, hoping for her speedy recovery. The builds are looking good guys! I just got this in the mail






I've never used bmf, photo etch, or wired dist/plugs before, so I'm using this build as a guinnea pig/learning tool of sorts. I tried flocking the interior last night but it didn't turn out very well, I managed to wash it off and am gonna try again tonight.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damm ghettobuilt, Thats some good shit right there. Just take your time useing all that stuff and you should be OK.

@coast, WOW that grill looks better already.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll be prayin' for you Hock , good luck bro. 







Dang fellas yaw puttin' in work ! Coast, that Cougar is turnin out real nice !


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

hock, sorry about the news. Definitely take care of the fam 1st and if you want to extend the deadline i dont think the fellas would mine at all


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> damn hock sorry bout the bad news.....well be here till u get back to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, I knew you was gonna pull some bad ass shit with this ride... I'm keepin my eye out on this one


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

great work going on in here fellas! here is where i am with the 300


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dyzcustoms said:


> great work going on in here fellas! here is where i am with the 300
> View attachment 481188



Damn bro Its gonna look great like that!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dyzcustoms said:


> hock, sorry about the news. Definitely take care of the fam 1st and if you want to extend the deadline i dont think the fellas would mine at all


thanks for the kind words guys!! got a few minutes to step in here!! and NO dyz...not a chance in extending the deadline for my lil "snag"......ill make time soon hopefully.....meds are working good, eye doctor on friday.....ANYWAY....way to cut some shit open sam!! looks good!!! there is some good progress going on in here guys! :h5: im diggin the old school 300 on spokes!! THOBE.......any chrome in yet?! cemetary....scallops are cool, nice color combo!! cant wait to see more fellerz!! keep going guys!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I thought Id go ahead and open doorsEven though its painted,DEJA VU huh?Well I can touch it up or just repaint it anyways,I need to step my game up and practice it more.The frame had molded in dual exhaust,so I cut that out to scratch my own daul routed 6 exhaust.Been thinking of LED lights but that will be a first for me,any techs on those?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> wifey cookin with a pyrex cup of melted HOT butter, dropped in a brush she uses to glaze chicken......had some water left in it from the dish washer COLD......KABOOM.....STRAIGHT TO THE FACE and BOTH eyes!!......its bad but docs say vision will be restored eventually.......so anyways...thanks for the words guys......keep grindin.....ill be back on in asap! i got the rest of the week off.....i dought it, but ill try to squeek in any time i got left!! dont loose focus! high five and keep grindin guys!! COAST THE GRILL LOOKS NICE CUT OUT!!! PE maybe?! i still have to rewind in here to see what i missed!!! :h5:


*HOCK*...Real sorry to hear bro, hope everything turns out okay. Family first for sure!!!

*COAST*... that grille is 100x better, definately PE or fab up a billet grille and hide away lights or something, would look sick on that 70's style car!!

*GHETTOBUILT*...on the BMF sometimes to get a nice straight line on side trim I will run a strip of masking tape along the edge as a cutting guide, helps sometimes.. Just make you stick it on and smooth it out real good and make sure the edges of the trim are stuck down real good and take your time.. Cut the foil in about 1/8-1/4 inch strips and take it slow, if it screws up.. peel it off and lay out another strip. Good luck bro :thumbsup:

*CEMETARY... *I kinda like the weathered chrome look on the motor, It looks more realistic, like the ride is actually a driver, not a trailer queen! I would leave it if it were me!

*SANDCAST... *Vert is lookin right!! I LOVE 58 verts with all that chrome trim on them!!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Yea HOCK, I got the chrome FINALLY. I put up a pic back on page 19 if u wanna check it out, Don't look too bad.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Chris. Worked on some more tonight but no pics


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Thobe,I was thinking the same thing


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Well after some alone time with the Impala, one thing led to another, and next thing I knew she was topless:naughty:. Everyone else is getting knife happy so why not?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Worked on my 62 while at work today. Got some peices sprayed. On the clock and sprayin parts.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Worked on my 62 while at work today. Got some peices sprayed. On the clock and sprayin parts.


Damn, where u work at? I wish I could do that at work. I work in a big bread factory..lol.


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

Dayum, seeing everyone going topless is making me want to hack off my roof too


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:
can i have the top?


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I didn't realize that I was knife happy, but you're right

I always liked verts better


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You guys are great work in here. 

I need to get some work on mine. Iv sanded the doors and boddy were the doors fit into it. Still needs more sanding. When I get my new Ipad I'll take pics.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

chris_thobe said:


> Damn, where u work at? I wish I could do that at work. I work in a big bread factory..lol.


Airport FBO. "Fixed Base Operation". There is a paint room for painting engine parts and such. I have a rolling tool box with all my paint and compressor, airbrushes and everything else i need to paint. I just take it to work when i know we will be slow that day and hibernate in the paint room. Not impressed with this Spaz Sticks chrome shit. Duplicolor chrome looks better. May have been the way i laid it down. I dont know.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That topless duece looks good !!!!!!!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks bro! I am thinking of doing an "El Rey" inspired paint job. I love that car! :worship:


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> :biggrin:
> can i have the top?


I'm thinking of making it an El Camino, if I do the top is yours


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Be ready to fight with Halfass over a wagon roof lol


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Started the tuck and roll seats.

not sure about whether I like the hoppin hydro wheels or not.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sandcast said:


> Started the tuck and roll seats.
> 
> not sure about whether I like the hoppin hydro wheels or not.


I like the work in those seats,very truscale like.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I like the work in those seats,very truscale like.


:werd: they look cool ass hell!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment.

I used evergreen half round styrene in different sizes over a Revell 64 Impala bucket seat


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

First my prayers go out to Hicks wife for a speedy recovery at a 100% god bless. Then to the homies do'n it up in here keep up the good work !!!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Dre1only, we won't forget Hock 'cause he's the guy responsible for organizing this summer build.

I't a horrible situation but I feel it's gonna turn out okay


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah I hope for the best with them.I went ahead and cut the doors open on the 39,I also want to butterfly hinge the hood.I for one can't wait to see Candiloves progress on the Buick!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Yeah I hope for the best with them.I went ahead and cut the doors open on the 39,I also want to butterfly hinge the hood.I for one can't wait to see Candiloves progress on the Buick!


Pics?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ill post them when I get off work,can't do it on this phone


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Just outta curiousity *DYZ*...you ever get your kit in the mail? I was just wondering what it was.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I still have to file and clean the molded in factory exterior hinges,but going good so far.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Been movin slow on this one.. Got it smoothed out and primered, but thats as far as I have made it.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Damn I havnt seen those HOK cans in a long time.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

chris_thobe said:


>


Can you take me down to Sesame Street... :roflmao:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:builds lookin good fellas

progress is slow on my end.....got the base coat laid down, some patterns taped off....hopefully the weather stays good:biggrin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:builds lookin good fellas
> 
> progress is slow on my end.....got the base coat laid down, some patterns taped off....hopefully the weather stays good:biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Coast! That's fuckin sick!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Doing the rear end bolts.The body has quite a bit of remasking,touchup and wetsanding,gotta plan how the hinges and jams are gonna fit.....


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 482187
> View attachment 482188
> 
> Doing the rear end bolts.The body has quite a bit of remasking,touchup and wetsanding,gotta plan how the hinges and jams are gonna fit.....


Looks good bro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Looks good bro


Thank you lil homie,still far from done.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Damn I havnt seen those HOK cans in a long time.


Yea, they are several years old!

Can you take me down to Sesame Street... :roflmao:

Thats my nephews drumset. I guess hes using my bomb as a storage shed..lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sandcast said:


> Dre1only, we won't forget Hock 'cause he's the guy responsible for organizing this summer build.
> 
> I't a horrible situation but I feel it's gonna turn out okay


thanks for the words and thoughts guys!! i got a lil time from "seeing eye dog and mr. mom/doctor" to peep the latest! lookin good guys! nice tape work coast!! you get the grill figured out yet?! hopefully i can jump back at it soon! we went to the eye doc friday.......good progress...just time'll tell!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice work


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice work Cemetary. It took a bit of time to cut those half rounds? I think I spent the evening cutting a whole bunch before gluing mine.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh yea, Coast, that Cougar is turning out great too. Maybe I will build one of those someday.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sandcast said:


> Nice work Cemetary. It took a bit of time to cut those half rounds? I think I spent the evening cutting a whole bunch before gluing mine.



Yeah,Im still not done,I kinda messed up on a few of em toward the bottom,I still have the seat,door panels,front seat and maybe the head liner.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is the 58 Imp interior almost done. Lots of 1/2 round evergreen strips!

Cemetary, here is a tool I make to cut all the strips the same way. Scrap evergreen glued with a track and cut line. One foto is kinda crappy, but you get the idea. I am a really lazy person who likes to do things as easily and quickly as I can. Fast to make and maybe never use it again.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Right on I have lots of scrap styrene,Im taking a break from the build today,I messed up when I was filing down the edges of the cuts,I took it down too much lol


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

sandcast said:


> Here is the 58 Imp interior almost done. Lots of 1/2 round evergreen strips!
> 
> Cemetary, here is a tool I make to cut all the strips the same way. Scrap evergreen glued with a track and cut line. One foto is kinda crappy, but you get the idea. I am a really lazy person who likes to do things as easily and quickly as I can. Fast to make and maybe never use it again.


Hey, it works! Its a good idea.. work smarter not harder! My 62 Impala is going to get a "TINGOS" style treatment. I got all of the felt and stuff, but I am just a little nervous to start glueinghno:. I haven't really attempted it.. Messed around a little but nothing great came of it.. I guess you gotta learn by just going for it right??


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Chris, I have ruined alot of models, but I had some success too. I have thrown and stompped on messed up projects. 

Part of the game. But, it feels good when you learn and something good happens.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

sandcast said:


> Chris, I have ruined alot of models, but I had some success too. I have thrown and stompped on messed up projects.
> 
> Part of the game. But, it feels good when you learn and something good happens.


:werd:. Its on then, I am going for it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lookin' good !


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 482499
> View attachment 482501
> 
> 
> View attachment 482502


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:bangheadaint pulled when i pulled the tape.......strippin it tonite to start over:banghead:


























gonna use the same colors, maybe change up the patterns


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Wow that fuckin sucks bro what was the base coat and what did you use for patterns if ou don't mind me asking


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

rollindeep408 said:


> Wow that fuckin sucks bro what was the base coat and what did you use for patterns if ou don't mind me asking


X2 that blows,I would like to start taping up my roof,but small lines like that intimadate me.Just a set back bro,I know you'll get it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> lookin' good !


Thanx Bro,pretty soon you're gonna put me to shame with your Ice Cold 40!(just a suggestion for a name lol)


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:yessad:i think it was the basecoat, it was white satin by valspar....the blue flake is nailpolish, the light blue is dupli color.......it was like you could peel the paint off like a sticker!!!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Interior is done and a revell 283 sits in the engine bay


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

^^^^ NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, I got some basecoat laid down and started taping up the patterns, this should be fun! hno:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got 3 of the patterns sprayed with some different colors of HOK Kandy.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Sick work goin' on up in here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry Iv not been in here for the past 2-3 days. Had some shit to take care of.....But Im back. I havent put anywork in to the car. But going to get crackin on it today when I get off work.

I did clean up the door panels and door frame, from when I opened it. Just have to hinge it.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

chris_thobe said:


> Got 3 of the patterns sprayed with some different colors of HOK Kandy.


Hell, I may as well put my 62 back in the box and not even finish the foil. Nice work so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Hell, I may as well put my 62 back in the bob and not even finish the foil. Nice work so far.:thumbsup:


Lol, nah man. They are just 2 different styles. Yours is lookin good, I like the color. I am just trying to test my limits a little with some patterns.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got a couple more patterns filled in.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow,You're kiiling it homie!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Cemetary. I finally got the sides pretty much done and unmasked.. I like it.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Chris, nice paint. Doubt I can do that


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice tape work homie....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Really nice work bro!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys.. "El Rey" 63 Impala inspired that paint job. That car is amazing. Mario's Autoworks outdid themselves on that one!! :worship:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get some hex cap knock offs that will fit the pegasus 1109's?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice paint homie


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice job on the paint! Is it hard to get that sharp of points with airbrush?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

rollin yota28 said:


> Nice job on the paint! Is it hard to get that sharp of points with airbrush?


No, it just involves ALOT of taping and untaping, and more taping!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That just keeps looking better,you really hit one outta the park here Chris!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Thanks Cemetary. I finally got the sides pretty much done and unmasked.. I like it.


You know what, FUCK YOU. ASSHOLE. Thats why I hate you.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.J/K homie, I love that paint job. Your doing a great job on it.:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

work in here is crazy!!!! im lovin' it
im way behind all i got done is the door handles shaved, all the scripted emblems shaved and the first couple coats of primer down.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude thats lookin good sofar. Im more behind then you man. I havnt even hinged my doors on yet. No paint. No hinge. No nothing, yet. I need to act fast and get shit done.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm kinda in a shitty mood right know,my Fiance was using Facebook last night and deleting her unwanted shit and it infected our laptop with a Trojan virus.I'm back to using the shitty vortex phone that I can't post pics from.I went to Best Buy were I just got this laptop and I thought I'd be covered with my warranty but nope.I had progress pics of my interior but its gonna have to wait.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

All kandy work is done after hours and hours of taping and spraying. Just needs foiled and cleared now.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh yea, I still gotta open up the hood and trunk and jam it out.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

DAMN THOBE!! you killed it with the paint on the duece!!!........ i got a lil goody package in the mail today, so my build is complete as far as extra's go!!! i just see my lil time out as more time to think it out!! LOL


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Hock, whats in the goody package?


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Chris, killed it bro! Looks real good!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

paintjob is real nice chrisuffin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

chris_thobe said:


> All kandy work is done after hours and hours of taping and spraying. Just needs foiled and cleared now.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Good Gof man! What have you been puttin in your koolaid Chris ??? Whatever it is I want sum . That duece has thee perfect amount of lines n patterns on it. 





Thats what my ideas look like in my head but they never come out like that lmao . . . .not yet at least.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Aw man its gonna be though to top that duece,dropped an H-bomb on us Chris lol,I want a 62 now!I tryed my hand at lace patterns,gonna add a little aqua kandy over it tomarrow.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice work.... Diggin those patterns!!!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Aw man its gonna be though to top that duece,dropped an H-bomb on us Chris lol,I want a 62 now!I tryed my hand at lace patterns,gonna add a little aqua kandy over it tomarrow.
> View attachment 483671
> View attachment 483672


Wer u gonna get the kandy from ?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Wer u gonna get the kandy from ?


The same kandy I used for the base color,Its Xotics three stage from Space Age,I still have to wet sand and clear of course.


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

Damn Chris those patterns came out nice! I'm a little intimidated to post my progress pics, everyones builds are coming along nicely! Not alot of progress on mine, I decided to keep the roof. Just sprayed a silver base on the body and started to paint the chassis


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> All kandy work is done after hours and hours of taping and spraying. Just needs foiled and cleared now.


WOW now thats a nice paint job bro. Great job.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really beautifull paintjob bro!



chris_thobe said:


> All kandy work is done after hours and hours of taping and spraying. Just needs foiled and cleared now.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


>


x2!!! holy shit man..


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone, glad you like it. I might add a couple little pearl accents here and there. I also think I am going to maybe put some kandy on the spokes.. Just started taping some of the underbody up to lay out just a couple lines on there. That shits hard, too many dips and bumps and crap.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Man Im a dumbass.I should have tested to see if the interior seat tub would line up now that doors are gonna be opened.As you can see it stretches past the door jam quite a bit.I trimed the drivers side so its not too bad.Now I need to do the same to the passenger side.I cut the door panels right on the kit line,but I guess thats a flaw on Monogram kit.The outside and inner door lines dont line up,more notictable on an unopened one.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*DANG !!!!!!!!!!! Homie kilt it !!!!!!!*


chris_thobe said:


> All kandy work is done after hours and hours of taping and spraying. Just needs foiled and cleared now.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Trend..:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:everyones puttin in some work......
had my lil paint issue, got in primer now, waitin for this humidity to let up......got the grille finished up:biggrin:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:everyones puttin in some work......
> had my lil paint issue, got in primer now, waitin for this humidity to let up......got the grille finished up:biggrin:


DAMN! Looks good!! Is that photo etch?? I know its hand made but I was just curious to what u used.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

just some type of twisted wire i found at hobby lobby


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks killer! that wire is a nice find! 



COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:everyones puttin in some work......
> had my lil paint issue, got in primer now, waitin for this humidity to let up......got the grille finished up:biggrin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:everyones puttin in some work......
> had my lil paint issue, got in primer now, waitin for this humidity to let up......got the grille finished up:biggrin:
> 
> http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq198/C0AST2C0AST/
> ...


Badass,where did you find the material?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nevermind I see where. plus I'm going there today. ..


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I was blessed with a hobby lobby about 2 miles away! Even though I went there the other day and they werent carrying the new issue of the 90'd Caddy, that or they were sold out :twak:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:everyones puttin in some work......
> had my lil paint issue, got in primer now, waitin for this humidity to let up......got the grille finished up:biggrin:


*COAST2COAST That is hot lookin man. WOW great job sofar.

In my town I have NO hobby shops. But if you go 40 min down the freeway west or east there are some. Not good ones, So most stuff I get is online.*


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Coast, I liked your Cougar so much, just bought one too. Not sure when I'll build it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

HOMIE THIS GRILL IS SICK !!!!!!!

[COAST2COAST]


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Coast, I liked your Cougar so much, just bought one too. Not sure when I'll build it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Still working on mine little by little,I ran out of 1/2 circle styrene.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Cemetary, you can never have enough evergreen. It goes fast.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn! Some bad ass builders up in this bitch! Chris got down on the patterns and damn Coast that is a killer twist on the grille... Lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got some more styrene,man these interiors take alot of strips,Sucks my local Hobby Town only had 1 pack of thes size I needed,then it only has 3 sticks per pack.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got the belly painted up, just gotta foil a few parts and clear it.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Foiled and painted the gas tank silver to make it look more real.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Badass Chris love the undercharage work!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Badass Chris love the undercharage work!


Thanks Cemetary, patterns aren't too crazy but taping up floorboards is a bitch!! I kept pulling my fine line tape lines off. Why does it seem like LIL is DEAD lately?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Its looks good bro,I hear ya on this place being a real quiet latetly,people have just been busy,dont have shit finished,or just cant post pics due to a down computer.I was all three till my nephew fixed my laptop today,now I gotta kick it into high gear on my project,Not really making much progress.Give it time,Id like to see Candiloves progress so bad,but alas he cant post picsI also want to see Gilsdropshops,I dont recall what kit he got,wish he'd check in too.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Got the belly painted up, just gotta foil a few parts and clear it.


sick shit thobe!!! if i can get my enzo done on time........you have to trade me builds?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> just some type of twisted wire i found at hobby lobby


i finally found that wire at hobby lobby....but $12 for like 3 feet....i couldnt do it!! LOL...i know i will eventually! the grill came out killer bro!! BTW...i just got my LISM today.....KICK ASS your pink 64 made it in!!! cash hit me up looking for pic of a finished pink impala...mine wasnt done so i sent him in your direction to get your 64 in the mag......i was set back seeing it in there so soon! i didnt know it was for sale"? i would have loved to have it!!! anyway..sorry to whore up OUR summer build off with "hydrohype" blah blah.....but ill be back soon guys!! the wifeys progress has been giong along VERY smooth!! so im hopin by the start of june ill be back in full swing!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Foiled and painted the gas tank silver to make it look more real.


that looks good homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Foiled and painted the gas tank silver to make it look more real.


that looks good homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> HOMIE THIS GRILL IS SICK !!!!!!!
> 
> [COAST2COAST]


 grill looks nice Coast-to-coast


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Aw man its gonna be though to top that duece,dropped an H-bomb on us Chris lol,I want a 62 now!I tryed my hand at lace patterns,gonna add a little aqua kandy over it tomarrow.
> View attachment 483671
> View attachment 483672


I see you taken the coupe through changes homie


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Got the belly painted up, just gotta foil a few parts and clear it.


Dude thats the shit right there......Im lovin that thing. Great job man.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:thanks fellas ....dont like the way the center of the grille sits so im gonna redo it....goin out of town this week so ill probably have no progress

been havin paint issues with the hood and trunk, finally got it taken care of lastnight so the cougar has its basecoat....gonna have to hustle on it when i get back:biggrin: sorry no pics

CThobe- been putin in some work on that duece brotha.....cant wait to see what u got in store for the guts!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Man that chassis is a work of art !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't touch that chassis. Ay carumba!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Dre,I painted what I had so far on the door panels.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

the 62 is just amazing and everybody is gettin it in up in here. I got some frost blue on the 300 now its time for some pattern work


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good Dyz!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Cemetry Angel got me think'n bout cop'n one of those 300's, gotta c wat u do wit urs Dyz uffin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I need a 300,but I think mines gonna stay a hardtop,On to the build,the hard thing bout these type of interiors isnt putting em together for me anymore but painting em.I'm gonna put some piping along the armrest,then bmf it.It was a bitch to mask,even frogtape bled through,so I touched it up as best I could


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

dyzcustoms said:


> the 62 is just amazing and everybody is gettin it in up in here. I got some frost blue on the 300 now its time for some pattern work
> 
> View attachment 486616


Kool man. Im going to cheat and just get franklin Inc decals.......Havnt order any yet but I need to get on that fast.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I need a 300,but I think mines gonna stay a hardtop,On to the build,the hard thing bout these type of interiors isnt putting em together for me anymore but painting em.I'm gonna put some piping along the armrest,then bmf it.It was a bitch to mask,even frogtape bled through,so I touched it up as best I could
> View attachment 486672
> View attachment 486673


Lookin good man.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Beautiful work in here fellas!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Im getting left in the dust, but had to take the weekend off


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

300 lookin real good DYZ! I love that frost blue color!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

chris_thobe said:


> Got the belly painted up, just gotta foil a few parts and clear it.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Cemetary, try using a sponge brush, that they sell at the hardware store. It will paint the top of the half circle but not the recesses.

faster, quicker and more accurate


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks huge though,I'll look into it,thanks!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

got some tape down, might lay some more color tonight


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

They have smaller ones. Remember, only where it makes contact, will it paint. The more you push, the wider the contact will be.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Painted the spokes orange last night, and started on the guts. I am goin TINGOS style, and this is my first attempt at it so TINGOS if you see this don't laugh I still gotta do the door panels and I don't know what to do about the dash. I had the factory dash chromed so I don't know if it will look right with this interior.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

These builds are lookin' good Homies !



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I need a 300,but I think mines gonna stay a hardtop,On to the build,the hard thing bout these type of interiors isnt putting em together for me anymore but painting em.I'm gonna put some piping along the armrest,then bmf it.It was a bitch to mask,even frogtape bled through,so I touched it up as best I could
> View attachment 486672
> View attachment 486673





dyzcustoms said:


> got some tape down, might lay some more color tonight
> View attachment 487149
> 
> View attachment 487148


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Painted the spokes orange last night, and started on the guts. I am goin TINGOS style, and this is my first attempt at it so TINGOS if you see this don't laugh I still gotta do the door panels and I don't know what to do about the dash. I had the factory dash chromed so I don't know if it will look right with this interior.


WOW *first attempt,* Thats nice man. Id go with the chrome dash. Thad set it off real nice. You got my vote sofar.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks halfass.. Yea, I will put the chrome dash in there and see what it looks like, The chrome on the dash didn't turn out as shiny as the other parts for some reason, it almost looks like it has been BMF'd or something.. Oh well, I had that parts tree pretty crowded.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Maybe candy over the dash,add matching patterns from the body,it would look sick!The interior is awesome as all get out,I cant work with felt,you look like a total natural:thumbsup:


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

I was finally able to lay some color on the body today, was a little worried at first because the first 2 coat looked pink instead of orange. Also touched up the chassis alittle.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

ghettobuilt said:


> I was finally able to lay some color on the body today, was a little worried at first because the first 2 coat looked pink instead of orange. Also touched up the chassis alittle.
> View attachment 487565
> View attachment 487566


That's a nice color choice,looks good!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

x2, I love that color. Very clean lookin!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

So Sat evening I had a bit of a set back,but shit happens,I rarely have a build that goes smoothly like wham bam thank you ma'am.I tested out the clear coat I typicaly use,UPOL #1, and the it wrinkled and cracked the light aqua part,not the roof.Thats because I used a rustoleam aqua thats something of an enamel,I never had this clear do that.So Im stripping the bottom part of the cab,leaving the roof alone.Luckily Space Age Auto was open yesterday,so after dropped my girl off at home from the cookout,I got this laquer mixed,a 1954 chrysler color.Its a little different,more green but I think I like it better.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

got some more color on the 300


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dyzcustoms said:


> got some more color on the 300
> View attachment 488221


That is hot,manne!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks nice! Real clean homie.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

How many weeks we got left. ??? Im waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay behind.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> How many weeks we got left. ??? Im waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay behind.


Time to put in work!! Got any progress pics?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

shits lookin good guys!!! we are on the up and up in my pad, so some much needed bench time hopefully friday!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

everybody in here is doing a great job, this is going to look good in the mag
got the kandy laid down


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Spent last night figuring out how to hinge. Had to mark the needle nose pliers with a black marker to index bends.

I used piano wire instead of brass. More stiff. You only get to bend it about four times before it snaps.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

sandcast said:


> Spent last night figuring out how to hinge. Had to mark the needle nose pliers with a black marker to index bends.
> 
> I used piano wire instead of brass. More stiff. You only get to bend it about four times before it snaps.


that's going to be nice!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Time to put in work!! Got any progress pics?


I think today I'll take some pics.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sam you have till August almost 2 months bro.You'll make it homie.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Lets see some progress pics people!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Lets see some progress pics people!!


im am officially currently on it thobe!! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Ima get pics today......Cutting to doors opened only took 10 min a door. But hinging them seens to be takin 2-3 weeks. But im only working on it for 10 min a day. But I got it now. Just waiting on the glue to dry.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Not much for progress but here goes,this color looks the same with this camera,but its a lot darker


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like it alot. And the paint looks better that way then the other......Looks MO traditional with the paint like that. lol


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Cemetary, were did those Dodge Lancer wheel covers come from?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sandcast said:


> Cemetary, were did those Dodge Lancer wheel covers come from?


I got a new 59 Impala just for the wheels,the lake pipes in that kit are going on my hudson


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, I thought the old 3 in 1 kits had those wheel covers. Guess those Revell kits are worth the parts.

Any way, I have finished the hinges on the 58 Impala. Maybe the last job using piano wire. Sort of a bitch no matter how strong it is.

Hinge swivels not super glued to body. I used very thin sheet plastic that almost melt with liquid plastic glue. You can re-adjust later re-melting the glue an push it in place. Mushy glue forms a saddle for the hinge swivel.

Only used super glue on the tubes for the doors, hood and trunk lid. Too mush risk to have super glue swim into the hinges.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sandcast said:


> Wow, I thought the old 3 in 1 kits had those wheel covers. Guess those Revell kits are worth the parts.
> 
> Any way, I have finished the hinges on the 58 Impala. Maybe the last job using piano wire. Sort of a bitch no matter how strong it is.
> 
> ...


Looks good dude,have you decided on a color yet?


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea sort of decided. Pink with maroon highlighted exterior and pink/white interior. Just a thought. Tuck and roll to have white rolls.

Cemetary, nice two tone colors.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OK OK OK, I got some update pics. Iv done nothing but hing the doors. And I just got it right, more or less.


































Now got to do the iner door panels.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Half, looks good!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man. Only took me 3 weeks to do that........


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey suicide doors huh,nice going buddy!Are you still going to do the donk,or going more lowrider


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude I was never going to do the DONK thing, I did all that as a JOKE. I HATE DONK's. Im going all new skool lowrider with mine.

But thanks for the comp's guys.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude I was never going to do the DONK thing, I did all that as a JOKE. I HATE DONK's. Im going all new skool lowrider with mine.
> 
> But thanks for the comp's guys.


Lol,I know,i know,just giving you shit man.And Sandcast,thats gonna be a good color choice,thanks for the comps.Im tryn to work on hinging mine this weekend,Shame I had to lose the scallops,I might redo em,not sure yet.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Im trying to get around to this hinging game,heres one I did,but I think Im gonna trash it cuz Ihink its too big


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

finally my turn!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> finally my turn!!!


Whew,That looks fast:guns:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Im trying to get around to this hinging game,heres one I did,but I think Im gonna trash it cuz Ihink its too big
> View attachment 490558
> View attachment 490559


Dude it's lookin good sofar. It took me 3 try's to get it right. And then I still put them in wrong.



hocknberry said:


> finally my turn!!!


Lookin good homie.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Hock, it does look fast. Does it come with 5 1/25 size speeding tickets?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

sandcast said:


> Hock, it does look fast. Does it come with 5 1/25 size speeding tickets?


Lol... Enzo looks real good HOCK. I love that color!!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

About ready for paint. Probably looks the same but it got a fair bit of tidying up.

What do you guys think, skirts or no skirts?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Im gonna say cruiser skirts from the revell 58,but thats just me.They'd really go with the connie kit.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

And not the skirts with the AMT kit?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Definately cruiser skirts! The teal one on the right is "DEE AMERICAN DREAM"... awesome ride. I read something somewhere that it was sold to a guy that caught a case and the car was seized and went to federal auction and sold there for $75,000. Either way, one bad ass 58 Vert!!! :worship:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Im trying to get around to this hinging game,heres one I did,but I think Im gonna trash it cuz Ihink its too big
> View attachment 490558
> View attachment 490559


Try using like 1/16 tube with I think .039 music wire. Its small and not too hard to bend, and workd pretty good. Its at Hobby Lobby over in the model train aisle I think by the resin casting crap.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Either way it'll look great,but it's just the cruisers make the car look longer,and bring out the rear bumper kit trust me it'll look great!of course if you don't want to buy a whole 58 Roly Rozy has em!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> Try using like 1/16 tube with I think .039 music wire. Its small and not too hard to bend, and workd pretty good. Its at Hobby Lobby over in the model train aisle I think by the resin casting crap.


Damn I was just there yesterday too,this wires pretty hard to bend so Ill look at that.Thanx!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

im lovin this build off, i still gotta foil and clear then off to the interior


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dyzcustoms said:


> im lovin this build off, i still gotta foil and clear then off to the interior
> View attachment 491035


Holy Shit that is CLEAN,I want one or three really bad!On a side note,Candilove,Gilsdropshop,where you at? We need you!Can't expect six of us to provide ALL the thrills,the more the merrier!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

The piano wire can be bent easily with needle nose pliers. It's trial and error at first. mark the needle nose with a magic marker at locations. You can erase with alcohol if wrong spot. Saw the wire not snip, then sand the ends, no burrs . If you don't, it will be a real bitch pushing the wire through the tube later. Follow a routine, same bends, same locations. Otherwise, it looks f'k up.

Saw the brass tube, not snip. Also de-burr and ream out the ends.

Once you do a couple, the next 10 are easy. Might as well do a few spares for the next job.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sandcast said:


> Hock, it does look fast. Does it come with 5 1/25 size speeding tickets?


LOL no....6!!! everyone is doing some nice work!!! im diggin the 58 mocked up sadcast....and i say cruizers.....i got some from roly not to long ago, they are nice!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Hock. Oh yea, Cemetary is right, where the hell is everybody else? Where's the stories and fotos?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sandcast said:


> Thanks Hock. Oh yea, Cemetary is right, where the hell is everybody else? Where's the stories and fotos?


:werd: im back into it now...we had 13 total......1 never checked in.......12 to build....we got about 6 plus me now....CHECK IN GUYS!!! the dead line is gettin closer day by day!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Damn I was just there yesterday too,this wires pretty hard to bend so Ill look at that.Thanx!


I just rechecked, its 1/16 tube, and *.032 *music wire....I first tried thicker stuff, but the weight of the doors and trunk lids isn't very much so it was overkill. I went to smaller stuff and it was soo much easier to work with, and does a good job. Glad I could help.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> I just rechecked, its 1/16 tube, and *.032 *music wire....I first tried thicker stuff, but the weight of the doors and trunk lids isn't very much so it was overkill. I went to smaller stuff and it was soo much easier to work with, and does a good job. Glad I could help.


Thanx,hinging is a lot of trial and error for me,this is only the second one I've done like this,Hell I think I have that size lying around here so I'll give that shit a go tomorrow.Good looking out!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: I do what I can to help. Well, I was wanting to post some more progress pics... But I can't find the camera. I got a little left to do in the interior, gotta felt the trunk, then figure something out for a setup. Motor, exhaust, and front suspension is all in and lookin pretty good. Will get some pics up Monday sometime.


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

Everybodys progress is looking good. I painted the roof of the wagon today, kinda messed up. I concentrated so much on covering the roof, engine compartment, under hood, & dash top, I forgot to spray the B pillar. I ran out of paint so I gotta go look for more tomorrow.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

ghettobuilt said:


> Everybodys progress is looking good. I painted the roof of the wagon today, kinda messed up. I concentrated so much on covering the roof, engine compartment, under hood, & dash top, I forgot to spray the B pillar. I ran out of paint so I gotta go look for more tomorrow.
> View attachment 491166
> View attachment 491167
> View attachment 491169
> ...


Damn homie I like that combo,what colors are those?


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

I used fingernail polish, the orange is called "crushed" by Sally Hansen, the roof is "silver dazzle" by Milani


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good guy's.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Cool, a Nomad


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks good GHETTOBUILT!! I bought a few different colors of nail polish, and haven't been brave enough to spray anything with it yet. Here is a few progress pics of the chassis.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

ghettobuilt said:


> Everybodys progress is looking good. I painted the roof of the wagon today, kinda messed up. I concentrated so much on covering the roof, engine compartment, under hood, & dash top, I forgot to spray the B pillar. I ran out of paint so I gotta go look for more tomorrow.
> View attachment 491166
> View attachment 491167
> View attachment 491169
> ...


:thumbsup:



chris_thobe said:


> Looks good GHETTOBUILT!! I bought a few different colors of nail polish, and haven't been brave enough to spray anything with it yet. Here is a few progress pics of the chassis.



:thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Chris, that is awsome!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

ghettobuilt said:


> Everybodys progress is looking good. I painted the roof of the wagon today, kinda messed up. I concentrated so much on covering the roof, engine compartment, under hood, & dash top, I forgot to spray the B pillar. I ran out of paint so I gotta go look for more tomorrow.
> View attachment 491166
> View attachment 491167
> View attachment 491169
> ...


badass paint scheme


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

chris_thobe said:


> Looks good GHETTOBUILT!! I bought a few different colors of nail polish, and haven't been brave enough to spray anything with it yet. Here is a few progress pics of the chassis.


looks beautiful man. don't forget to put some flat white on the air cleaner element man.. that's all you're missing


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks really sick! Great job on the details and patterns.



chris_thobe said:


> Looks good GHETTOBUILT!! I bought a few different colors of nail polish, and haven't been brave enough to spray anything with it yet. Here is a few progress pics of the chassis.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Looks good GHETTOBUILT!! I bought a few different colors of nail polish, and haven't been brave enough to spray anything with it yet. Here is a few progress pics of the chassis.


Are you kidding me. Im giving up. You all ready got my VOTE. Just take the WIN and lets move on. PUNK!!!!

WOW that looks soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good I cant stand it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That frame looks amazing,Chris!!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey, were not quitting now.

"Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?" quote from John Belushi in Animal House


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Now that put me back in the mood. Thanks for that.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the comps guys, I am just tryin to motivate everyone a little. Not like we win anything anyways, its all about having some fun. Keep up the good work everyone!! :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

everyone gettin down in this thread.....been a tapin fool this weekend....finally got some paint down. got first coats of clear....gotta touch up a few spot but im callin it done for the most part:biggrin:

a few mock up pics....paints still wet


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> everyone gettin down in this thread.....been a tapin fool this weekend....finally got some paint down. got first coats of clear....gotta touch up a few spot but im callin it done for the most part:biggrin:
> 
> a few mock up pics....paints still wet


Hell yes! Thats dope!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

nice paint


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks old school,I like!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> everyone gettin down in this thread.....been a tapin fool this weekend....finally got some paint down. got first coats of clear....gotta touch up a few spot but im callin it done for the most part:biggrin:
> 
> a few mock up pics....paints still wet


Dude coast.....Thats PIMP sofar. Need some shage carpet and a disco ball.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:thanks fellas


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice ride homie!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Wheres everyone at??? This thread almost got bumped onto page 2 :dunno:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got the guts just about done....
Here is the stock dash chromed... not really a fan of it with this interior..









Decided to build a scratch dash to go with the theme of the car a little better.
















Here it is with the mirrored front and felt done.








Which one you guys like better???? :dunno:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd go with the second one,but it your call,bro!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Sick work goin on in here!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude I like the stock one untell I saw your kustom made one. WOW you doin some great work man. But I still like that stack one too. Gives it a more old skool look.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

They both look good... Flip a coin!!!


----------



## LUXURYSPORT84MONTE (Mar 24, 2012)

can i get down in this build off?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LUXURYSPORT84MONTE said:


> can i get down in this build off?


yah....im cool with it bro.....ends JULY 15th....grab a kit and get going! ..........................COAST....that paint scheme looks right at home on the cougar......THOBE......you got a contender now!! i got a lot of parts painted on the ENZO....body is cleared.....ready to start puttin the green beast together! keep goin guys!! WOODS.......where yah at bro......you been out for a while!?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

_take the trophy for biggest haters of 2012, rollindeep pancho darkside. tonio uncle grimm even brandon, Bigdogg our nation wide, hell our world wide friendship's is proof enough that we are solid. we shine like chrome because thats the kind of ballers we really are. I got $200 in the bank and $12,000 of credit card dept. I cant afford shit. But I am a rich man because I have real friends and i dont have to pick on or bully other people to make myself feel like a big man. and we know that our art work does not end when we close the garage, we just take it to the build table in the house. and yea are collections most certainly are worth more than some peoples cars. but why cloud our wealthy hearts and mind's with these peasants a minute longer than we have too? this is not the county jail? this is not Y A, or prison. we dont have to worry about the gate's racking and chow time. we aint got shit to prove. we won. we are the better crew! so lets act like it. Im gonna post a link of a 63-64 rivi promo just as a reminder to the peasants? __that this shit aint cheap, they aint toy's, and a classic is a classic. weather it be 1/25 scale or 1/1.._


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well my car is ready for paint......I'll try to get pics of it today. Iv got everything sanded that needs to be.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:.. Any patterns in mind?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Funny you say that. Im not great with painting so Im getting decals from franklin ink. 2 sets so I can do the body and wrap it into the inside and under the car too. Im going with a sliver metal flake base, decal, then I think more metal flake. I'll have to see after the decals get on to see if more metal flake is soing to look good.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

You got an airbrush?? All you need is a double blade in your hobby knife to cut thin strips out of regular 2 inch masking tape, browse the internet and paint forums for some ideas on how to flow the lines on the car, and then tape up each pattern and do one color, then untape it and do the next, etc. Its kinda like a puzzle. Stick down your thin tape lines real good but when u tape up the pattern stick the tape on the palm of your hand or on your tee shirt so it wont be too sticky and pull your pattern lines off. Then when you spray each pattern with the air brush MIST the paint VERY LIGHTLY. That is key!!! You want the patterns very thin to avoid paint bleed and tape lines when you clear. Most of the colors on my 62 were done with about 7-8 drops of paint in the airbrush. TPC Global has a House of Kolor Kandy kit for the airbrush. Its got 10 colors of kandy and 2 colors of basecoat.. It isn't cheap (around $80) I think and is a must! Then I always use automotive clear now, and spray through the airbrush because you will get a finish like glass! Just a few pointers!!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> You got an airbrush?? All you need is a double blade in your hobby knife to cut thin strips out of regular 2 inch masking tape, browse the internet and paint forums for some ideas on how to flow the lines on the car, and then tape up each pattern and do one color, then untape it and do the next, etc. Its kinda like a puzzle. Stick down your thin tape lines real good but when u tape up the pattern stick the tape on the palm of your hand or on your tee shirt so it wont be too sticky and pull your pattern lines off. Then when you spray each pattern with the air brush MIST the paint VERY LIGHTLY. That is key!!! You want the patterns very thin to avoid paint bleed and tape lines when you clear. Most of the colors on my 62 were done with about 7-8 drops of paint in the airbrush. TPC Global has a House of Kolor Kandy kit for the airbrush. Its got 10 colors of kandy and 2 colors of basecoat.. It isn't cheap (around $80) I think and is a must! Then I always use automotive clear now, and spray through the airbrush because you will get a finish like glass! Just a few pointers!!


Shit 80$ aint cheap when buying candy and base coats fo yo car?.........oh wait you build toys nevermind


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Both of these are great Ideas ... I love that Kandy paint too ... here's a link if anybody is interested ...
*
http://www.tcpglobal.com/KustomShop/





halfasskustoms said:


> Funny you say that. Im not great with painting so Im getting decals from franklin ink. 2 sets so I can do the body and wrap it into the inside and under the car too. Im going with a sliver metal flake base, decal, then I think more metal flake. I'll have to see after the decals get on to see if more metal flake is soing to look good.





chris_thobe said:


> You got an airbrush?? All you need is a double blade in your hobby knife to cut thin strips out of regular 2 inch masking tape, browse the internet and paint forums for some ideas on how to flow the lines on the car, and then tape up each pattern and do one color, then untape it and do the next, etc. Its kinda like a puzzle. Stick down your thin tape lines real good but when u tape up the pattern stick the tape on the palm of your hand or on your tee shirt so it wont be too sticky and pull your pattern lines off. Then when you spray each pattern with the air brush MIST the paint VERY LIGHTLY. That is key!!! You want the patterns very thin to avoid paint bleed and tape lines when you clear. Most of the colors on my 62 were done with about 7-8 drops of paint in the airbrush. TPC Global has a House of Kolor Kandy kit for the airbrush. Its got 10 colors of kandy and 2 colors of basecoat.. It isn't cheap (around $80) I think and is a must! Then I always use automotive clear now, and spray through the airbrush because you will get a finish like glass! Just a few pointers!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> Shit 80$ aint cheap when buying candy and base coats fo yo car?.........oh wait you build toys nevermind


Like you have any idea about buying car paint...hahahah.. Pushin a busted ass KIA or Caravan or whatever.. I got a whole cabinet in the garage full of paint leftover from all the REAL cars and motorcycles I have painted, go do something with your life because it is obvious to everyone on this site that you HAVE NO SKILLS besides sittin behind the computer screen in your underwear in your moms basement after your hard day of work at Taco Bell.... HAHAHA LOSER.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Both of these are great Ideas ... I love that Kandy paint too ... here's a link if anybody is interested ...
> *
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/KustomShop/


Yea its good shit... Do you know if they have a kit like that with pearls and metallics only??


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> You got an airbrush?? All you need is a double blade in your hobby knife to cut thin strips out of regular 2 inch masking tape, browse the internet and paint forums for some ideas on how to flow the lines on the car, and then tape up each pattern and do one color, then untape it and do the next, etc. Its kinda like a puzzle. Stick down your thin tape lines real good but when u tape up the pattern stick the tape on the palm of your hand or on your tee shirt so it wont be too sticky and pull your pattern lines off. Then when you spray each pattern with the air brush MIST the paint VERY LIGHTLY. That is key!!! You want the patterns very thin to avoid paint bleed and tape lines when you clear. Most of the colors on my 62 were done with about 7-8 drops of paint in the airbrush. TPC Global has a House of Kolor Kandy kit for the airbrush. Its got 10 colors of kandy and 2 colors of basecoat.. It isn't cheap (around $80) I think and is a must! Then I always use automotive clear now, and spray through the airbrush because you will get a finish like glass! Just a few pointers!!


I dont have a air brush. I do all my apinting by spraycan. But am going to try doing pattens with s/c just need to get the guts. I think if I just do light coats then when I sand it down the deff- colors wont be so thik.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

You got an air compressor in the garage? If you do just get a cheap model master airbrush. Thats what I sprayed the 62 with.. It was like $30. My $160 Iwata air brush isn't spraying very good right now, I think I need to rebuild it. But an airbrush is definately the way to go, especially if you build alot, really opens up a new world of painting options, patterns, fades n what not.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Like you have any idea about buying car paint...hahahah.. Pushin a busted ass KIA or Caravan or whatever.. I got a whole cabinet in the garage full of paint leftover from all the REAL cars and motorcycles I have painted, go do something with your life because it is obvious to everyone on this site that you HAVE NO SKILLS besides sittin behind the computer screen in your underwear in your moms basement after your hard day of work at Taco Bell.... HAHAHA LOSER.


I like how how all your put downs are made up and that you think they affect me. What a dumbass


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> I like how how all your put downs are made up and that you think they affect me. What a dumbass


Yep, made up. :loco:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> You got an air compressor in the garage? If you do just get a cheap model master airbrush. Thats what I sprayed the 62 with.. It was like $30. My $160 Iwata air brush isn't spraying very good right now, I think I need to rebuild it. But an airbrush is definately the way to go, especially if you build alot, really opens up a new world of painting options, patterns, fades n what not.


Oh Im going to get there some day.......And then kick my self is the ass, saying why the hell did it take me so long to do this.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thats what I did..lol. I still use spray cans sometimes. I like the duplicolor perfect match paints, duplicolor metal specks, and testors one shots have some sweet colors, but I have been sprayin automotive clear with airbrush over them. Works pretty good. :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

really good pointers chris, thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

chris_thobe said:


> You got an air compressor in the garage? If you do just get a cheap model master airbrush. Thats what I sprayed the 62 with.. It was like $30. My $160 Iwata air brush isn't spraying very good right now, I think I need to rebuild it. But an airbrush is definately the way to go, especially if you build alot, really opens up a new world of painting options, patterns, fades n what not.


 dude you can get in the AIRBRUSH GAME for less than $100!! try harbor freight and amazon!!! i just got a sweet ass double action gravity feed airbrush for less than $30 and got a decent air compressor on sale at harborfreight for $40!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:i keep telling my lil homies to put down the cans and try airbrushing!!!!!!! you can only go so far with cans!!!! you waist too much paint!!!!and cans end up costing more in the end!!!1!if you can spray with cans you most def can airbrush!!!! its just like spraying with a can on steroids!!!!you can control your flow!!!!!and thats the name of the game with airbrushing controlling your flow!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> You got an airbrush?? All you need is a double blade in your hobby knife to cut thin strips out of regular 2 inch masking tape, browse the internet and paint forums for some ideas on how to flow the lines on the car, and then tape up each pattern and do one color, then untape it and do the next, etc. Its kinda like a puzzle. Stick down your thin tape lines real good but when u tape up the pattern stick the tape on the palm of your hand or on your tee shirt so it wont be too sticky and pull your pattern lines off. Then when you spray each pattern with the air brush MIST the paint VERY LIGHTLY. That is key!!! You want the patterns very thin to avoid paint bleed and tape lines when you clear. Most of the colors on my 62 were done with about 7-8 drops of paint in the airbrush. TPC Global has a House of Kolor Kandy kit for the airbrush. Its got 10 colors of kandy and 2 colors of basecoat.. It isn't cheap (around $80) I think and is a must! Then I always use automotive clear now, and spray through the airbrush because you will get a finish like glass! Just a few pointers!!


is that HOK kit the ready to spray stuff, or needs to be mixed?! i bought some ready to go kandy blue from TCP awhile back........$80 dont seem too bad givin the bottles are 4oz...they'll cover a few!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Yall build toys :burn:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Some nice ones at that!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Some nice ones at that!


Yea im cool with that yall nikkas play wiff toys and admit it :h5:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:yes: Vroom Vroom


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> :yes: Vroom Vroom


Youve been converted good for you


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> Yea im cool with that yall nikkas play wiff toys and admit it :h5:


See ya in a Kia!! Lol. Love that commercial!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> See ya in a Kia!! Lol. Love that commercial!


Yea my shit still got teh new car smell too:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Did you buy one get the other free? Lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well in NC it was rainy half the day.....Guess whitch half.....So I didnt get any painting done yeterday. But 2day looks mo better.

Now I do have a air compressor but at the lowest its at 10 psi. I had a airbrush hooked to it at one time and it sprayed way to hard/fast. It konked the car right off the stand. So I no I need one that is much lower psi.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> Well in NC it was rainy half the day.....Guess whitch half.....So I didnt get any painting done yeterday. But 2day looks mo better.
> 
> Now I do have a air compressor but at the lowest its at 10 psi. I had a airbrush hooked to it at one time and it sprayed way to hard/fast. It konked the car right off the stand. So I no I need one that is much lower psi.


10 psi is actually low... put a regulator on it and u can control how much air is going thru it.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> 10 psi is actually low... put a regulator on it and u can control how much air is going thru it.


Damn man, thats all I needed. Shit no one ever told me that. Now I never asked ether. I'll look in to that. Thanks alot for all that great info man.:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's a lil update.










I got more painted just no pics yet.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

man its humid as fuck outside!!!!:facepalm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lookin good Samuel,I'm still in this thing,I'll have progres pics later.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

So,so good.Here Its starting to come together,just got the 39 skirts from Roly Rozy,some very nice pieces,gonna paint em to match.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> Here's a lil update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you paint teh floors before you weld them to teh body ?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> man its humid as fuck outside!!!!:facepalm:


You telling me......I cant stand it.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Toys :h5:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> I LOVE THE COCK :h5:


:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> :inout:


Man im starting to think you got a crush on me and beleive me when i say this im not interested so gtfo


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> So,so good.Here Its starting to come together,just got the 39 skirts from Roly Rozy,some very nice pieces,gonna paint em to match.
> View attachment 496760
> View attachment 496762
> View attachment 496763


Dude thats lookin good. Must put those skirts on it.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Just like in the pics befor here's more of the painted peaces but in a video.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I dunno, I have never had any luck with the chrome type paints (duplicolor, Alclad II, etc.) They look okay until you try to clear over them. Even the Alclad sealer they make will dull it some... I don't even mess with the stuff anymore. I need to get back on the 62.. I haven't touched it in about a week.. Been pretty busy with work and the family.. Basically now all I gotta do is felt the trunk and build a setup, then put it together. Close, but so far away..lol... I have no clue what I am doin with the hydro setup.. Got some hoppin hydros pumps and a few different kinds of batteries, but those pumps are kinda lame.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man. I think ima just metal flake the whole body. The bad thing is its going to make the body silver or even drak gray.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

This is whad it look like.










It's not a great pics but oh we'll.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Just like in the pics befor here's more of the painted peaces but in a video.


Theres this stuff I use for the base of my kandy,Duplicolor that works good.If you got the compresor and gun,There's a brand called VooDoo flake that would fine on that base.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Theres this stuff I use for the base of my kandy,Duplicolor that works good.If you got the compresor and gun,There's a brand called VooDoo flake that would fine on that base.


Im going with the spray can flake. If I spray it alot the flake will cover the whole car to where you wont even see the silver.....We'll see.



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 497256


That looks real good with them skrits.:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks buddy:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Where is every buddys updates at......Come on guys lets see them.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> This is whad it look like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this just spray glitter? I been lookin for a real good heavy metal flake but the spray glitter is a little too rough for my liking! The duplicolor metal specks make a good base but not quite as flaked as what I want.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Im going with the spray can flake. If I spray it alot the flake will cover the whole car to where you wont even see the silver.....We'll see.
> good plan...BUT!!! you will still have to bury that flake BEFORE you put your base coat down!! and yah...ANY spray "chrome" i stay away from!! the only spray that looks like it come out ok is alclad...but you cant touch it and CANT clear it!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Where is every buddys updates at......Come on guys lets see them.


been workin on it since the latest drama...............


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks complicated,Fine work there.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Damb hock u been really busy looks badass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Halfass, I am guessing that the clear is crinkling the chrome paint, as in incompatible using enamel and laquaer. Try different clear or chrome or no clear.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> Damb hock u been really busy looks badass bro :thumbsup:


yeszir mr frank...........i wasnt havin any of the OT drama...so off went the comp. and ON went to building this 3,000 piece car!! LOL....im gettin close....but still have yet to throw in my custom goodies from rollin yota..mayhemkustoms and digderange............but imma finish a build for once dammit!! who else got some up dates?!


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

I like that green! I just sprayed my chevy van kit sublime green. I worked on wiring the spark plug wires on the engine, and the seat belts this past weekend. Those photo etch belt buckles are a pain to do (the 3 piece female end) after I did 3 of them I thought maybe I should have just glued on the top piece only


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Is this just spray glitter? I been lookin for a real good heavy metal flake but the spray glitter is a little too rough for my liking! The duplicolor metal specks make a good base but not quite as flaked as what I want.


Yeah its the glitter stuff.....Going to go with that panel and see how good I can make it.



hocknberry said:


> good plan...BUT!!! you will still have to bury that flake BEFORE you put your base coat down!! and yah...ANY spray "chrome" i stay away from!! the only spray that looks like it come out ok is alclad...but you cant touch it and CANT clear it!!


Thats the same thing with this spray chrome. Cant touch it and seems can clear it ether. Im going to try som diff-.



sandcast said:


> Halfass, I am guessing that the clear is crinkling the chrome paint, as in incompatible using enamel and laquaer. Try different clear or chrome or no clear.


Now that I didnt think of. Great info, thanks man. Im going to try that.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Will update in a couple of days......had an alien visitor occupying my time.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

ALIEN Big eye's and head, small body. ????call the FBIhno:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

ghettobuilt said:


> I like that green! I just sprayed my chevy van kit sublime green. I worked on wiring the spark plug wires on the engine, and the seat belts this past weekend. Those photo etch belt buckles are a pain to do (the 3 piece female end) after I did 3 of them I thought maybe I should have just glued on the top piece only
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

This is my 4th video on the build off topic and its funny how much of a JACKASS I sound like when talking to you guys.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> This is my 4th video on the build off topic and its funny how much of a JACKASS I sound like when talking to you guys.


Painting on a grill.lol jp Flake looks good bro!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Shit I dont cook so at least its good for something....LOL

Thanks,


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Iv allso got the clear on it too. Just have to put the decals on it BMF it and then clear it again and the bodys done.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Iv allso got the clear on it too. Just have to put the decals on it BMF it and then clear it again and the bodys done.


Looking good,At this rate you may have to change your nickname from Halfasskustom to Elegantkustoms lol.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got the trunk floor all felted, now working on the setup, then on to final assembly.. Thats the good news. The bad news is that my camera took a shit on me. After it is done, I am going to have the wifey's aunt take some pics with her high dollar photography camera to get high quality shots. I want to be able to show you guys how slick this thing is.. That second time I cleared it after BMF it slicked out awesome.. just a couple tiny dirt nibs I am going to have to polish out.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looking good,At this rate you may have to change your nickname from Halfasskustom to Elegantkustoms lol.


LOL



chris_thobe said:


> Got the trunk floor all felted, now working on the setup, then on to final assembly.. Thats the good news. The bad news is that my camera took a shit on me. After it is done, I am going to have the wifey's aunt take some pics with her high dollar photography camera to get high quality shots. I want to be able to show you guys how slick this thing is.. That second time I cleared it after BMF it slicked out awesome.. just a couple tiny dirt nibs I am going to have to polish out.


Sounds kool man. Cant wait to see it.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> LOL
> 
> Sounds kool man. Cant wait to see it.


x-2

been slackin on my end , didnt like the way the tape pulled, so i layed more tape lines and candied blue over it.......didnt like the way it looked so i sprayed it with easy off

















easy off didnt take off the duplicolor....so i had to let it sit in brake fluid for 2 days......its sittin with its basecoat now....waitin to b taped off!!:banghead:
:x:for paint this time around:biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn man, U just having all kinds of paint probs with that car. Sorry.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey Coast, before you easy off that Cougar, try using a fine brush to fix the wavy white stripes. With a steady hand, I think it's repairable. Remember, think twice, do once!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I primed the 58 Imp yesterday, hope to spray the pink soon. A little lull in the action, I am afraid to say.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Also Coast, I've use a exacto knife to pick off paint spill over and trim. Just be careful. Once you clear coat it again, no one will see. The paint looks awesome, so don't destroy it.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

What kinda paint u usin COAST?? it it bomb can, or airbrush?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

already stripped.....got a blue basecoat now:facepalm:

dont think its a problem with the paint, its when i go to pull the paint...i use rattle cans most the time, this could b my problem


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds looking firme up in here homies


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Finally got some paint on the body. Not really pink. maybe I grabbed the wrong can


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

sandcast said:


> Finally got some paint on the body. Not really pink. maybe I grabbed the wrong can


I like it!! Would look good with maybe some light purple, lavender tyle accents or something.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> already stripped.....got a blue basecoat now:facepalm:
> 
> dont think its a problem with the paint, its when i go to pull the paint...i use rattle cans most the time, this could b my problem


Thats definately what it is! Rattle cas spray paint too heavy, they are only really good for solid color, or 2 tone cars, patterns take very thin layers of paint.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Also, I guess the went under or attached to the tape. It's hard to get a thin layer without an airbrush unit.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

But Coast, that was a great paint job. Too bad it melted away.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> x-2
> 
> been slackin on my end , didnt like the way the tape pulled, so i layed more tape lines and candied blue over it.......didnt like the way it looked so i sprayed it with easy off
> 
> ...


the before pics are in the mag for june, dont know what the new plan will be for this cougar but cant wait to see it


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Aww sshheeiittt!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I added some trim along the sides,But because I dont have the patience to cut aluminum for the hinges,I went for a simpler type.Kinda embarrassing but one day I'll get it down


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dyzcustoms said:


> the before pics are in the mag for june, dont know what the new plan will be for this cougar but cant wait to see it


:h5: hell yah.....way to go COAST!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Theres this stuff I use for the base of my kandy,Duplicolor that works good.If you got the compresor and gun,There's a brand called VooDoo flake that would fine on that base.


krylon brilliant silver spray paint @ wal mart :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> x-2
> 
> been slackin on my end , didnt like the way the tape pulled, so i layed more tape lines and candied blue over it.......didnt like the way it looked so i sprayed it with easy off
> 
> ...


dam Coast I was really dig'n that paint :tears:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I added some trim along the sides,But because I dont have the patience to cut aluminum for the hinges,I went for a simpler type.Kinda embarrassing but one day I'll get it down
> View attachment 499127
> View attachment 499128


 whats up Angel the coupe is look'n good homie. now you got a lil ways to go so I'll keep post'n upannd check'n yall out :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> whats up Angel the coupe is look'n good homie. now you got a lil ways to go so I'll keep post'n upannd check'n yall out :thumbsup:


Thanks bro,Im gonna work on whats going in the trunk next,I just might scratch build a teardrop trailer for this thing,we'll see


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

dyzcustoms said:


> the before pics are in the mag for june, dont know what the new plan will be for this cougar but cant wait to see it


Hell yeah. Thats great for you man.:h5:



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I added some trim along the sides,But because I dont have the patience to cut aluminum for the hinges,I went for a simpler type.Kinda embarrassing but one day I'll get it down
> View attachment 499127
> View attachment 499128


It coming along better and better.



Dre1only said:


> krylon brilliant silver spray paint @ wal mart :thumbsup:


Thats what I used for my 64.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

every build progress is in the June issue just for the record


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

dyzcustoms said:


> every build progress is in the June issue just for the record


:thumbsup::h5: Oh hell then. Now Im going to have to get that issue then.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Is the june issue out?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks bro,Im gonna work on whats going in the trunk next,I just might scratch build a teardrop trailer for this thing,we'll see


I LOVE that idea!!!! That would be bad as hell!! I might have to steal that idea for a future build :h5:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Soooooo I had put the stock motor on the frame, and said ???? Hey what about a BIG V12 VIPER engine.

What you think.










Or


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

will the hood close with the viper in there!?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn I didnt even think of that. If not I'll make it fit. Im thinkin the VIPER....


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Sarsaparilla (or coral?) color with rasberry fog


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I likey. Pink is always a good color for lowriders.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

First time using an airbrush in 20 years. Bought a new one in 2006 and just opened the box tonight.

The rasberry fog is a nail polish thinned about 300% with acetone.

White or pink interior?


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

back on the 300 now that the june issue is done,






here is the page we have


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

That's great, we have a page. I just ordered the issue tonight.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice ......ive got to do another pink lo lo since i sold the pink 64:banghead:

got some progress...got the cougar taped up waitin to b sprayed....unfortunately ive got to go out of town on business....hope to be back on it by next week 
pics


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Soooooo I had put the stock motor on the frame, and said ???? Hey what about a BIG V12 VIPER engine.
> 
> What you think.
> 
> ...


You might also have to use the radiator from the Viper,maybe drop the engine mount 3'' scale inches.Its a great idea,I dig it!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Why stop there, put one of those AMT Allison aircraft engines in the Impala? That will make it fly! hehehehe


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sandcast said:


> Sarsaparilla (or coral?) color with rasberry fog


Great looking color,I like the fog effect!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> I LOVE that idea!!!! That would be bad as hell!! I might have to steal that idea for a future build :h5:


Thanks Im definitely gonna do the trailer now!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks cemetary. I know stripe jobs are really nice but I was afraid that I would screw it up.

I tell you that those nail polish paints work great.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude @ dyzcustoms, Man that spred looks great. I need a issue... How much you asking. LMK thanks.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

hell yah...WE MADE THE MAG GUYS!! sandcast.......i think a pink matching interior would fit nice! i had to go boring BLAH black with mine....cuz what else goes with bright green!? LOL i added a lil color though....hope to get the guts done tonight..........where's WOODS been?!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I couldn't paint tonight, 99 degrees this afternoon and humidity. Really sucked today.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sandcast said:


> I couldn't paint tonight, 99 degrees this afternoon and humidity. Really sucked today.


if u paint in light coats the humidity wont mess it up bro


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

The problem was the heat makes you so tired and felt like crap. If I can make it past Friday, it supposed to be cooler.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Where's all the progress pics??? GIL, TREND, CANDILOVE, MAYHEM, WOODS, AND ANYONE ELSE WHO'S SLACKIN ON PROGRESS PICS! :buttkick::buttkick::ninja:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Like what he said. ^^^^^^^ C-mon guys. All that B.S seems to be behind us. Lets start posting here again.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

My camera has got me held up, I haven't done a lot to the 62 in the last 2 weeks, but I am slowly chipping away at getting that thing done, trying to get some paint on my 1:1 Silverado right now too.. Goin with Hot Rod Satin Black, and I am going to do my 23's black also, either satin or gloss for the wheels and bumpers. Thought it was going to be a quick paintjob until I noticed that the rockers are rusted through :facepalm: Oh well, got new ones, just waiting on a friend to bring my welder back so I can get crackin.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got the guts about done.............


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

NICE!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thats crazy as all Hell,Hock!Like something Bam Margera would crash in a pool lol!I like It:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I ran out of styrene for the trunk,So I went out and got,I also picked up some flat plastic for the trailer.I cut the template for the teardrop,the other shows how small its gonna be relative to the car.


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

I like that trailer! Cant wait to see it done. Hock- is that the dash, or "firewall" thats stickerbombed? Either way I like it. The only progress on mine is I'm burying the roof in clear, the flakes made it feel like 80 grit sand paper. About 3-4 more coats should do it. Oh, and I scratch built an optima battery, copied someones how to on here, sorry I cant remember who posted it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

ghettobuilt said:


> I like that trailer! Cant wait to see it done. Hock- is that the dash, or "firewall" thats stickerbombed? Either way I like it. The only progress on mine is I'm burying the roof in clear, the flakes made it feel like 80 grit sand paper. About 3-4 more coats should do it. Oh, and I scratch built an optima battery, copied someones how to on here, sorry I cant remember who posted it.


Thanks homie,On your Nomad,you may want to wetsand with ultra fine 1500 and/or more between the coats,is the glitter blast that you used?I experimented with it,be careful not to add too much clear,it could take forever to dry plus it could wrinke.Wetsand between the coats and U should be fine


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:whats up fellas, work lookin good. no progress pics on this end, been in Walla Walla Wa the past 2 days on business, willl be back on it on sunday when i get back though!! on a side note, i had a major come up on my end...picked up 12 kits today for $50 .....craigslist is a beautiful thing:biggrin:...didnt have my cam but ill get pics when they get home, shipped em out today


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I dont know that anyone would do that to the dash of a $1.000.000 car. But what the hell. Its lookin good Hock.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> I dont know that anyone would do that to the dash of a $1.000.000 car. But what the hell. Its lookin good Hock.


LOL....i would, if you got the scratch to buy a car like that.....i would be in TOTAL FUCK IT mode!......dont worry...the sticker bomb doesnt stop at the dashboard!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thats crazy as all Hell,Hock!Like something Bam Margera would crash in a pool lol!I like It:thumbsup:


LOL.....yah or hack a fucking sun roof into the top with a sawzall!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:whats up fellas, work lookin good. no progress pics on this end, been in Walla Walla Wa the past 2 days on business, willl be back on it on sunday when i get back though!! on a side note, i had a major come up on my end...picked up 12 kits today for $50 .....craigslist is a beautiful thing:biggrin:...didnt have my cam but ill get pics when they get home, shipped em out today


LOL....you know we need them pic bro! damn...you stole those kits!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Projects are lookin' great, fellas!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Paint is finally done. Interior is pink and white.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Love the paint man. Looks great. ? Are those the wheels U useing.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sandcast said:


> Paint is finally done. Interior is pink and white.[/QUOTE its came along way nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I ran out of styrene for the trunk,So I went out and got,I also picked up some flat plastic for the trailer.I cut the template for the teardrop,the other shows how small its gonna be relative to the car.
> View attachment 500640
> View attachment 500641
> [/QUOTE your do'n too much lol, keep build'n homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Half, what do you think of the wheels? I can't find the knock-offs. Weren't in the hoppin hydro box. Think something else is better?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sandcast said:


> Paint is finally done. Interior is pink and white.


Holy crap that looks awesome!I'll admit I was not feeling the wheels AT FIRST,but seeing it in paint I get a whole different perspective.Are you going to bmf it?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> CemetaryAngel81 said:
> 
> 
> > I ran out of styrene for the trunk,So I went out and got,I also picked up some flat plastic for the trailer.I cut the template for the teardrop,the other shows how small its gonna be relative to the car.
> ...


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Cemetary, I will BMF it absolutely! I am thinking about using the xtra fine silver sharpies pens for the logos. The are a real bitch to foil and make perfect.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Cemetary, Are you using a trailer frame like the one off a mpc Caprice? Might make the job easier cutting that trailer down and adding your sides to it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nope,Im gonna be hand building the frame from square styrene.But now that I think about it I need an axel so caprice trailer just might fit the bill.Thanks!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

sandcast said:


> Half, what do you think of the wheels? I can't find the knock-offs. Weren't in the hoppin hydro box. Think something else is better?


Sorry I didnt mean the wheels. I ment the tires. I (me) think the *hoppin hydro *fat white walls are dumb as hell. They make a shitty tire. Now it might just be me that thinks that. So dont take the wrong way, I like everything eles.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres how the trailer goes so far......


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Halfass, suggest away on the tires. What do you think that I should buy?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thses are what you need. But thats just my


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got some bench time in tonight...im gettin close.....


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Bad ass bro... I am thinking sticker bomb the dish on the wheels!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> Bad ass bro... I am thinking sticker bomb the dish on the wheels!:thumbsup:


:werd:agreed


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice Hock.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey hock, Ferrari's looking good, and I'm glad you put that wing to good use


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> got some bench time in tonight...im gettin close.....


this is sick bro!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Nice Hock.





rollin yota28 said:


> Hey hock, Ferrari's looking good, and I'm glad you put that wing to good use





dig_derange said:


> this is sick bro!!!


thanks guys........and i thought of bombing the wheel dish too, but the front bumper has givin me hell!!! it looks done there, but not quite! just wanted to throw in some progress pics! the end is gettin near!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

More progress pics.. Sorry for crappy cell phone pics. My camera is broken.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> More progress pics.. Sorry for crappy cell phone pics. My camera is broken.


Damn looks like you got this contest on lockdown!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well this is what you do when you cant get your hands






on a stock 39 chevy hood....Just a test fit,still gotta strip it down...


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Red Baron says "Curses, foiled again!"


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Chris, the 62 Imp is looking good.

Hock, we are green with envy.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sandcast said:


> Red Baron says "Curses, foiled again!"


Looks like a winner in the making!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> More progress pics.. Sorry for crappy cell phone pics. My camera is broken.


Damn man, Holy crap that looks good. Can I have it when your done with it. Oh I can!!! THANKS ALOT.:h5:



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Well this is what you do when you cant get your hands
> View attachment 502389
> on a stock 39 chevy hood....Just a test fit,still gotta strip it down...


Thats looks good man.



sandcast said:


> Red Baron says "Curses, foiled again!"


Dude its lookin better and better.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> Damn man, Holy crap that looks good. Can I have it when your done with it. Oh I can!!! THANKS ALOT.:h5:
> 
> Yea man, I don't really have the room for it in the garage, so just PM me your addy and I will send it your way. :rimshot:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> More progress pics.. Sorry for crappy cell phone pics. My camera is broken.


damn!! your close huh!? looks wicked



sandcast said:


> Red Baron says "Curses, foiled again!"


NICE!! i attempted ONCE to foil a 58.....and that plan got "foiled" quick!! looks good!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> damn!! your close huh!? looks wicked
> 
> 
> Yessir, just gotta finish the setup, and then finish final assembly (bumpers, lights, vert boot, windsheild), then detail the crap out of it. Ready to see it done, and start on another kandy job for the CCF buildoff. :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> hocknberry said:
> 
> 
> > damn!! your close huh!? looks wicked
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> got some bench time in tonight...im gettin close.....


Will this be toting a rainbow flag? Lol... Jus fuckin with ya... Looks. Bad ass!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

If you have an AMT 1964 Impala or Galaxie, there is a battery box with the switch for operating lights.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude @ dyzcustoms, Man that spred looks great. I need a issue... How much you asking. LMK thanks.


Everything is looking real nice up in hear.. ? QUESTION ? WHY HALF ASS? iT LOOKS LIKE i SEE BOTH BOOTY CHEEKS WITH THIS 64!  AND DUDE YOU GOT A GOOD RADIO VOICE.. YOU COULD BE AN ANNOUNCER OR A DJ!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> Everything is looking real nice up in hear.. ? QUESTION ? WHY HALF ASS? iT LOOKS LIKE i SEE BOTH BOOTY CHEEKS WITH THIS 64!  AND DUDE YOU GOT A GOOD RADIO VOICE.. YOU COULD BE AN ANNOUNCER OR A DJ!


Or a pro wrestling commentator lol!JP


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres what I got going for the trunk area so far,not done,I want to add a backboard in the same style.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:ilikeit


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

*FINALLY!!!* The cougar has got its last coat of color and is ready for clear...BMF...& more clear:biggrin:Still got a long ways to go with this TINGOS "style" interior:facepalm:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

dont worry bout the overspray....theres still tape to pull:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> chris_thobe said:
> 
> 
> > :h5: just 2 pennies.....you got all the interior goods goin on.....i'd do a hide away for the batteries and just show case the pumps?! and i think im game for the CCF build!
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> *FINALLY!!!* The cougar has got its last coat of color and is ready for clear...BMF...& more clear:biggrin:Still got a long ways to go with this TINGOS "style" interior:facepalm:


Third times the charm,homie! Thats one funky Couger,badass!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> Everything is looking real nice up in hear.. ? QUESTION ? *WHY HALF ASS? iT LOOKS LIKE i SEE BOTH BOOTY CHEEKS* WITH THIS 64!  AND DUDE YOU GOT A GOOD RADIO VOICE.. YOU COULD BE AN ANNOUNCER OR A DJ!


Thats FUNNY as shit man. Thanks for that funny comp. 

About my VOICE, Iv had people tell me that befor. But when I hear myself talk, it just sounds retarded, like I have downs or something. *BUT like I said thats what it sounds like to me*. And thanks for that comp too. Means a HELL OF ALOT to me that you think that.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> *FINALLY!!!* The cougar has got its last coat of color and is ready for clear...BMF...& more clear:biggrin:Still got a long ways to go with this TINGOS "style" interior:facepalm:


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN homie

Thats so clean. WOW


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:ilikeit


Thanks bro,means a lot from pure talent such as yourself!


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

I got a little work done on the wagon today, put together the suspension and foiled the body. I gotta admit I was a little scared of the BMF, afraid I was gonna mess it up badly, but once I started it wasn't that bad. Not that easy but not hard either. It didn't turn out perfect but not bad for my first try.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man thats a nice wagon.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice.....the nomads probly worse to foil than a 58!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

lookin good in here fella's :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Guetto, the foil looks good. You and always fix what you don't like by pulling up and replacing. I had a couple of spots that the foil ripped on me.

Coast, I am glad you are back in business with the paint. Looks good.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Man thats a nice wagon.


X2!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> *FINALLY!!!* The cougar has got its last coat of color and is ready for clear...BMF...& more clear:biggrin:Still got a long ways to go with this TINGOS "style" interior:facepalm:


DAMN THIS LOOKS SIKK COAST :thumbsup:



ghettobuilt said:


> I got a little work done on the wagon today, put together the suspension and foiled the body. I gotta admit I was a little scared of the BMF, afraid I was gonna mess it up badly, but once I started it wasn't that bad. Not that easy but not hard either. It didn't turn out perfect but not bad for my first try.


BADASS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:thanks fellas. got 2 coats of clear down lastnight. gonna wait till sunday and wetsand it down, bmf, and clear again. got some outside pics


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nomad look nice ghetto! paint looks right at home coast!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:thanks fellas. got 2 coats of clear down lastnight. gonna wait till sunday and wetsand it down, bmf, and clear again. got some outside pics


now damn you know i like this !!!!!! great job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Finally got some details dome on the Imp. The Caddy tail lights were a major pain in the ass. I'm ready for Dig's license plates, frames in place.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Coast, that cat is looking great


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sandcast said:


> Finally got some details dome on the Imp. The Caddy tail lights were a major pain in the ass. I'm ready for Dig's license plates, frames in place.


Thats looking better with every post!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:thanks fellas. got 2 coats of clear down lastnight. gonna wait till sunday and wetsand it down, bmf, and clear again. got some outside pics


Thats badass,nice pic of it


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

SANDCAST & COAST... Lookin real good homies!!!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Chris. It's good therapy after a day of work.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> SANDCAST & COAST... Lookin real good homies!!!


^^^^like what he said. ^^^^Great work guys.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

sandcast said:


> Thanks Chris. It's good therapy after a day of work.


I hear that. I work in a factory that makes hamburger and hot dog buns, this time of year its 100+ degrees in there and we work 12 hour shifts. On top of that I am a supervisor so I gotta deal with a lot of stress and bullshit, so when I get home its nice to relax and let your mind just kinda run free! Plus air conditioning helps too


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

So in NC we got heat up to 105 in my city and a heat index was up to 110-115. My model car room was at all most 90. 

So I ant doing shit with my build right now. Im hoping to get my decals in so I can finsh the body.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

It was 89 here at 5pm and humidity. Had to go to work and spray clear, otherwise it just fogs.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> So in NC we got heat up to 105 in my city and a heat index was up to 110-115. My model car room was at all most 90.
> 
> So I ant doing shit with my build right now. Im hoping to get my decals in so I can finsh the body.


Tell me about it.In Scottdale AZ were I work the high was 112! And we're back on overtime with no fucking shade Just glad I got the weekend off,gonna try to build my ass off this weekend,unless the girly wants to go out.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

yea, but it's dry heat in AZ, huh?

I was there in Phoenix last month and it was hot, for me anyway.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

You'd be surprised how humid it gets around monsoon season,blah


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang homies these builds are lookin' sweet ! Coast that Cougar is solid !


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang homies these builds are lookin' sweet ! Coast that Cougar is solid !


How's your coming along. U in this contest too homie.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> How's your coming along. U in this contest too homie.


Yea, he is isn't he?? He is being aweful sneaky!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well I got my decals today. Now going to sand the body lay the decals and BMF it and clear it and the body be done.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> How's your coming along. U in this contest too homie.


I thinking that's some top secret,confidential info there,bud!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

ghettobuilt said:


> I got a little work done on the wagon today, put together the suspension and foiled the body. I gotta admit I was a little scared of the BMF, afraid I was gonna mess it up badly, but once I started it wasn't that bad. Not that easy but not hard either. It didn't turn out perfect but not bad for my first try.



Looks good bro got one in the works too


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I thinking that's some top secret,confidential info there,bud!


yah, trend is just gonna break out with a sick ass build..he's making a trial run with this build for the SUPER SHOW build thats comin up!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Boy do I got to get my ass on finishing this,I need to scribe open a door on the trailer side plus wire and finish the car pulling it lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Boy do I got to get my ass on finishing this,I need to scribe open a door on the trailer side plus wire and finish the car pulling it lol
> View attachment 504657


Dude that trailer is BADASS. LOVE IT man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks,Sam.Think I should use skirts on it orwithout?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks,Sam.Think I should use skirts on it orwithout?


Man I didnt think of that. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm skirts would be badass. I say do the skirts.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking too.Then I'd have to scratch make em.Nothing too crazy,Just trying to stay away from putty on this so far.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Boy do I got to get my ass on finishing this,I need to scribe open a door on the trailer side plus wire and finish the car pulling it lol
> View attachment 504657


Dam bro thats tight u should put a spar tire on it ?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Too bad you don't have another set of rear fenders from the 39 to put on the trailer to make it flow real nice!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Dam bro thats tight u should put a spar tire on it ?


Yeah,I got a spare from a 36 ford that could go at the back.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> Too bad you don't have another set of rear fenders from the 39 to put on the trailer to make it flow real nice!


I know,I tried looking for another set in the parts box,dont have any more.If I get any kits for parts at Hobbylobby,this should be at the top of the list!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Almost there, hope to get it finished up tonight maybe.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Almost there, hope to get it finished up tonight maybe.


Daaaaammmmmmmmmmn man I LOVE IT. I'll give you my addy so you can sent it to me. Now hold your brith, wait for it, ready for it.........................................................................................................................................

SORRY guys I vote for this car.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol thanks bro! I will have to think long and hard about the whole sending it to you idea... I am waiting on one of these sneaky S.O.B's on here to drop a bomb on all of us and make all of us look like Mclovins  And that would be okay with me to see some real eye kandy!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah I vote for this one,not to sound like a bandwagon jumper.Thats just a no brainer!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good guys!! im close and probably only cuz i didnt have to do any foil on mine!! LOL.....we still need a few guys to check in, so dont start votin just yet! besides....COAST finally got a clean paint job to work out....but the 15th is gettin closer!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

15th!!:facepalm:gotta hustle now!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Well I got my decals today. Now going to sand the body lay the decals and BMF it and clear it and the body be done.


Pics??? We need Pics of the official Halfass Donk!!! jk homie!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Shit me too. I want to see those pics,It'd really be something to see me do a DONK. Seeing I cant stand them.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got the front end done, back is drying right now, still gotta finish wiring up the setup. Here is the front about done.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Im telling you man, Thats one BadAss lookin 62 right there.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Chris, that 62 is bad ass X2

How did you like those Model Car Garage etch details? I got a bunch but not used yet.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Boy do I got to get my ass on finishing this,I need to scribe open a door on the trailer side plus wire and finish the car pulling it lol
> View attachment 504657


uh huh yeah hook that shit up :drama:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

chris_thobe;












This duece is SWEEEEEEEEEEEET !


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> *FINALLY!!!* The cougar has got its last coat of color and is ready for clear...BMF...& more clear:biggrin:Still got a long ways to go with this TINGOS "style" interior:facepalm:


just do'n a little model watch'n Coast :nicoderm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> uh huh yeah hook that shit up :drama:


Yeah,12 hour shifts ain't gonna stop me this time.Thanks!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Chris,I ain't the first to tell you,shit I know I won't be the last,but that duece goes hard!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

sandcast said:


> Chris, that 62 is bad ass X2
> 
> How did you like those Model Car Garage etch details? I got a bunch but not used yet.


Some are a pain to put on cause they are so damn small.. I got a bunch left over because a lot of them are interior details, so I didn't get to use alot of them.

Thanks for the comps guys!


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

Damn!! Started to piece the wagon together and messed up the rear window! Damn ca glue spilled too much out and hazed it up. I need a new tip for it.








Hey Cemetary that trailer is looking awesome, I think I might try to build me one in the future. And Chris, your 62, it's ok I guess. J/K homie, that things badass!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

ghettobuilt said:


> Damn!! Started to piece the wagon together and messed up the rear window! Damn ca glue spilled too much out and hazed it up. I need a new tip for it.


Coast2coast did a lil how to fix window's on his thread. You still have time to redo it.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Ghetto, the best way to use CA Super Glue is to dip a brass wire into the CA bottle. You can adjust the amount of glue by making a loop at the end of the wire. Bigger the loop, the more glue. Touch the part with the brass wire and the glue will roll off the wire and onto the part. I like the use liquid quick , not the slow gooey type.

Always glue to the bottom as the moves down and will ruin anyting in it's path


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Coast2coast did a lil how to fix window's on his thread. You still have time to redo it.


:werd: that window can be CLEARED UP.....there was a few how to's...throw them pics and a ? in the frequent page bro! i just havent had theat prob yet, so i got nuthin for yah! other then that the top looks good!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Ghettobuilt,for the comp,that window can be fixed,or you could try clear lexan plastic.Its the same shit they make RC bodies out of and its cheap and comes in sheets of differant thickness.The Nomad looks sweet all in all:thumbsup:,I love the color combo


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys, I'll go look for that how to and definitely try the brass rod method.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Get a Micro Mesh polishing kit and work your way from 3200 to 12,000; by the time you get through the different cloths, you should be able to use some plastic polish and make those windows look better than new.










http://www.cybermodeler.com/hobby/to...icromesh.shtml

*​


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

For the most part, I use CA glue for glass too, the trick is don't use too much glue, and second, when you glue the glass in, make sure you use the kicker immediately , that way it doesn't fog up on you. If you leave the glue dry just by itself, you'll get the fogging.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Another trick I do with the CA glue is, if there is too much, I immediately touch the excess with a kleenex tissue and it will soak it up.

Tonio is right, you can polish glass. I think you wll also need a final polishing paste.

CA glue can be dissolved with nail polish remover AKA acetone. Too much exposure will melt the plastic however.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

All I had a chance to do yesterday was smooth out and paint the hood.I still need to foil,paints kinda fresh.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I dont think Im going to make this one. And if I do it ant going to looks as good as I want it to. I sanded down the hood and I dont think I have the right grit. I got it smooth but there's bets of glitter missing in spots. I put som polsh on the hood and I dont like it.....Im afrade of doing the whole body cuz of that.
I may just strip the paint and buy another glitter paint and see what I can do.........

We'll just have to see.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't think Ill make the deadline either,gotta camping trip coming up next week.To me all that matters is that you kept posting your updates,this buildoff had a lot of dropouts,hell I REALLY WANTED SOOOOOOOOOOO BAD TO SEE CANDILOVE BUILD THE 66 BUICK WILDCAT I SENT HIM....but hey shit happens.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I went on Vaca to the beach for a week. So we just got here today and the models at the house right now. Ant going to make it now. SORRY GUYS.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

SSOOOO... started with 12 and there are going to be like 3 finished builds???? Thats no fun. Well, I did have fun building the IMP, but was really lookin foreward to seeing what everyone came up with.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

im fine tuning mine with a lil more detail, but i think im good to go! LOL....im finally gonna finish something!!! dammit.......everyone aching to get going....now over half wont finish!! :banghead: not even a spot in LISM to inspire anyone?! oh well......i had fun with my build.....took me outside of my normal box...see who's left at the finish line!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

i got stuck rackin my brain on the tingos interior and dealin with life issues..i still mess with it a little:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ok so ROLL CALL guys!!! who's still in this one and trying to finish?! we got about a week....time to get crackin!!!!
1.hocknberry
2.christhobe
3.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I just returned from Woodstock and feeln kinda lazy. But I spose I can finish on time.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Im still gonna try to finish in the time I got.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ROLL CALL!!! who's still in this?! copy and paste your name to the list......THIS BUILD OFF IS GOING IN "LISM" WHEN ITS DONE!!! 1 WEEK TO GO!!!
1.hocknberry
2.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> ROLL CALL!!! who's still in this?! copy and paste your name to the list......THIS BUILD OFF IS GOING IN "LISM" WHEN ITS DONE!!! 1 WEEK TO GO!!!
> 1.hocknberry
> 2.CemetaryAngel81


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Shit this sucks.......Just real bad timing on my end. I forgot bout the mag spot. Damit.....


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn, still gonna put in work, c if it gets done on time


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

This is usually the way buildoffs go... Like 20 people will enter and maybe five or less will finish....


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> hocknberry said:
> 
> 
> > ROLL CALL!!! who's still in this?! copy and paste your name to the list......THIS BUILD OFF IS GOING IN "LISM" WHEN ITS DONE!!! 1 WEEK TO GO!!!
> ...


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

sandcast said:


> CemetaryAngel81 said:
> 
> 
> > 3.Sandcast
> ...


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> ROLL CALL!!! who's still in this?! copy and paste your name to the list......THIS BUILD OFF IS GOING IN "LISM" WHEN ITS DONE!!! 1 WEEK TO GO!!!
> 1.hocknberry
> 2.CemetaryAngel81
> 3.sandcast
> ...


I should be finished, but the rear window will still be fogged, don't think I will be able to fix it before the deadline


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

_Much props to the Die Hards thats still in this ..._


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ghettobuilt said:


> I got a little work done on the wagon today, put together the suspension and foiled the body. I gotta admit I was a little scared of the BMF, afraid I was gonna mess it up badly, but once I started it wasn't that bad. Not that easy but not hard either. It didn't turn out perfect but not bad for my first try.


 wait'n to see how this one turns out :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

6...i hope to finish by the deadline:x:
was gonna try to do a tingos style interior but im gonna wait till later..was kickin my ass. gonna do the trunk though. only detailing the interior a little cause im comin back to it after i get some practice :biggrin: Also the model is curbside, with the trunk detailed
got it bmfd and cleared just gotta do the trunk and glue this bitch together :biggrin:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Almost finished tonight.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Had to disassemble mine the door hinges weren't cutting the mustard.So I'm fucked on the deadline.Still gonna try to finish.


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> 6...i hope to finish by the deadline:x:
> was gonna try to do a tingos style interior but im gonna wait till later..was kickin my ass. gonna do the trunk though. only detailing the interior a little cause im comin back to it after i get some practice :biggrin: Also the model is curbside, with the trunk detailed
> got it *bmfd and cleared* just gotta do the trunk and glue this bitch together :biggrin:


So you spray clear over the BMF? It's my first time using it so I'm clueless. Your build is looking good, btw.


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

I started gluing on some of the photo etch parts. I was super paranoid using the ca glue
























Thankfully I didn't get the glue everywhere


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsuphoto etch details lookin good

I spray clear over bmf, so when I go to polish it I'm not pulling up the bmf


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I clearcoated with with Krylon, I think. Smelled like laquaer. Had to spray at work with A/C since the humidity fogs the clear

Coast, the second paint looks better than the first time!

Ghetto, you getting good at the CA cement. That etch part for the gas door is unbelievable.

Cemetary, forget about the hinges. Take the fotos. Nobodys gonna know.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Ghetto, use clear paint or Future to mount PE. CA is just to big a gamble for me and it can't be re-positioned.

Keep at it guys. You're almost there.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Yeah what wisdonm said .......... I use clear nail polish to attach my P-E pieces ..... JM .02 *


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> 6...i hope to finish by the deadline:x:
> was gonna try to do a tingos style interior but im gonna wait till later..was kickin my ass. gonna do the trunk though. only detailing the interior a little cause im comin back to it after i get some practice :biggrin: Also the model is curbside, with the trunk detailed
> got it bmfd and cleared just gotta do the trunk and glue this bitch together :biggrin:


:shocked:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Just a couple more things to do but mostly done. I could call it quits now, I guess.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

looking good in here guys.....i need to re-do my front bumper finish window trim and im done!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*The '58 turned out real NICE !!!*


sandcast said:


> Just a couple more things to do but mostly done. I could call it quits now, I guess.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW all are lookin good. 
@ Coast, that cars is lookin kool as hell man.
@ Sandcast Dude that came out real nice. You did a great job man.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks

I plan to re take some of the fotos I hope with better sun light


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn SAND, that rag is lookin nice!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

PE looks real good GHELLOBUILT, not too bad for your first one in a while! Crazy how far that kit had to go to get there. Ohio to Hawaii!


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Yeah what wisdonm said .......... I use clear nail polish to attach my P-E pieces ..... JM .02 *


I like this idea, brush already included!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Trend, that's a great idea to attach etched parts


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ghettobuilt that Nomad is sweet!
Sandcast the 58,well no surprise that came out killer,and Coast what can I say about the couger that hasn't been said before!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I just might make this deadline for the car,I still need to rehinge my doors,and add the seats. I dunno about finishing the trailer in time.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ghettobuilt said:


> I started gluing on some of the photo etch parts. I was super paranoid using the ca glue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I just might make this deadline for the car,I still need to rehinge my doors,and add the seats. I dunno about finishing the trailer in time.
> View attachment 509623
> View attachment 509624


 almost there homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> 6...i hope to finish by the deadline:x:
> was gonna try to do a tingos style interior but im gonna wait till later..was kickin my ass. gonna do the trunk though. only detailing the interior a little cause im comin back to it after i get some practice :biggrin: Also the model is curbside, with the trunk detailed
> got it bmfd and cleared just gotta do the trunk and glue this bitch together :biggrin:


that came out nice Coast uffin:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice Cemetary. Looks almost done


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Cougar is sooooo sik !


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I just might make this deadline for the car,I still need to rehinge my doors,and add the seats. I dunno about finishing the trailer in time.
> View attachment 509623
> View attachment 509624


Kool lookin.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm done, stick a fork in me. Have to quit now as I have run out of time.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

last two


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

When is the deadline?


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Well Hock, 15th Sunday? That is what I thought anyway.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Better finish the 62.. Gotta finish the trunk setup and paint the vert top still!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sandcast said:


> I'm done, stick a fork in me. Have to quit now as I have run out of time.



awesome pics.. 

much props to everyone in here though.. seriously gettin down!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> much props to everyone in here though.. seriously gettin down!


X 2


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Added these to the hood just now,gonna bmf them in a sec.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Added these to the hood just now,gonna bmf them in a sec.
> View attachment 510467


Hmm are those trem lines going to go down the whole side of the car.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Hmm are those trem lines going to go down the whole side of the car.


Naw there just vents like the stock 39 hoods had.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sandcast said:


> Well Hock, 15th Sunday? That is what I thought anyway.


yeszir..the 15th...but there were some good builds going on here....we got a spot in LISM for the start....it would be sad for 4 or 5 of 12 started to finish for the final mag spot.......so DEADLINE EXTENDED!!!.......get crackin guys!! what do we need here...2 weeks.....1 more month?! i'd like EVERYONE who commited to this build off to check in with the new deadline time frame and get er done!!! lets do it fella's......and make the next spread in LISM a good one!!! we need more then 1 page right?! :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Im cool with 1 month.Heres what shes like all bmf'd.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I want to start off by sayin you all are killn shit up in here!!! sorry I have been away for so long but life just got in the way fellas, I would love to finsh my 57 for this, its all open and jambed but still needs hinges and paint! if you guys want to extend this a month I think I can get back in the game! I hope to find my 57 again and work on it tomorrow! keep up the good work EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like that 1 month idea. It'll let me take my time and and doo it right.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

A month is good. I really want to see that 57.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ok, so a month it is....aug 15th is a wednesday....so lets call it AUGUST 18TH....thats a saturday......mr opportunity is knocking.....so you better answer while you can!!! remember the build off end will get a spot in LISM!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just dont take too much time,its easy to piss away you know.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Just dont take too much time,its easy to piss away you know.


WORD! its easy to say "ehhhh i still got a month"! maybe 2 or 3 weeks to keep that time crunch....anyway......im not done, still need to re-do the front bumper and prob. ditch the wing?! not really feeling it anymore!? window trim made it pop a lil more.....








before trim....


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I say keep the wing.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> WORD! its easy to say "ehhhh i still got a month"! maybe 2 or 3 weeks to keep that time crunch....anyway......im done, but still need to re-do the front bumper and prob. ditch the wing?! not really feeling it anymore!? window trim made it pop a lil more.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude wow and not in a good way bro you can do much better

paint is great but the over all execution is coming up short


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> WORD! its easy to say "ehhhh i still got a month"! maybe 2 or 3 weeks to keep that time crunch....anyway......im done, but still need to re-do the front bumper and prob. ditch the wing?! not really feeling it anymore!? window trim made it pop a lil more.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro. Dam that color bright bro!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like the wing too.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Another month to finish? Nice. I need get back crackin on mine and finish.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> dude wow and not in a good way bro you can do much better
> 
> paint is great but the over all execution is coming up short


whatcha mean?! front bumper isnt glued on, im redoing the sticker bombs.....still need to make the wheels tuck in more.....bottom isnt glued...need head light covers?! .........and i just noticed i posted wrong.....im NOT done!!LOL...thanks for the words of encouragement!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> whatcha mean?! front bumper isnt glued on, im redoing the sticker bombs.....still need to make the wheels tuck in more.....bottom isnt glued...need head light covers?! .........and i just noticed i posted wrong.....im NOT done!!LOL...thanks for the words of encouragement!


add some semi gloss black to that paint


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> add some semi gloss black to that paint


duh...i know, but the black door trim? all i had was a little testors gloss black......i was gonna flat black spray it, but didnt want to mess up the green! i used the liquid mask for all the window and door trim, but only 2 coats, so i brushed the black on.......ill check out the semi


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> duh...i know, but the black door trim? all i had was a little testors gloss black......i was gonna flat black spray it, but didnt want to mess up the green! i used the liquid mask for all the window and door trim, but only 2 coats, so i brushed the black on.......ill check out the semi


semi gloss to the body dude


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

My CA glue strikes again! I used the brass rod method to apply it but some got onto my fingers, and I glued my fingers to the body








Trying to touch it up, but I'm ready to light this car on fire, lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OK soooooooooooooooo after fucking up the chassie I repainted it with a metal flake base. Had to redo the chassie and fame set up 3-4 time's now. Ran the pump lines. Now just need to get it all in place and glued.










And now here's what the motor area looks like.


















And the trunk setup.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks good,man!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Tried my hand at making a switchblade knife for the 39's interior.Gotta paint the handle.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> add some semi gloss black to that paint





Lownslow302 said:


> semi gloss to the body dude


LOL...which one is it...make up your mind...you lost me....im currently making the wheels tuck in better :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> LOL...which one is it...make up your mind...you lost me....im currently making the wheels tuck in better :thumbsup:


all 6 of them some semi gloss to break up all the green. i love the wheels you picked


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> all 6 of them some semi gloss to break up all the green. i love the wheels you picked


i getcha on the semi gloss on the black window trim....but i used the 1 shot laquer clear for the body.........why semi for the body?! as for the wheels.....they are sittin nice now!!! i took a pic just for you though....im messin with photobucket now...pics in a bit!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

maybe more yah style ESO?!.................








LOL!! fucker!! sorry, i had too!
nothin glued in yet but they are sittin close to hella flush W/O a drop to the undies!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hock, it looks good that way. I say leave it alone now.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Hoc that looks sweet homie much props


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Hock, it looks good that way. I say leave it alone now.


oh yah, no more extra's...ro-do the bumper and decide on the wing and im done


pina's LRM replica said:


> Hoc that looks sweet homie much props


thanks bro! a lil out of my box.....it was fun!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I think it looks great Hock!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Now that I see it with the wing off... I say ditch it. Looks more sleek and clean!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Now that I see it with the wing off... I say ditch it. Looks more sleek and clean!


:yes::werd:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> LOL...which one is it...make up your mind...you lost me....im currently making the wheels tuck in better :thumbsup:


. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: which one is it ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> Now that I see it with the wing off... I say ditch it. Looks more sleek and clean!


X2!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

x3! all around awesome work bro!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OK I think Im ready to aply the decals. I sanded the polished the body. ???? Do I need to clear it 1st befor I lay the decals or lay them and BMF it then clear it.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I lay the decals, and BMF it and then clear over everything!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> I lay the decals, and BMF it and then clear over everything!


Kool, thanks for the reply.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> I lay the decals, and BMF it and then clear over everything!


:werd:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Cutting up some skirts for the teardrop,nice day,family canceled the camping trip so I got bench time.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Adding the trim,hope to primer it tonight..:x:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

DAANNNNNNNGGGGGGG man that looks killer. Great work homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn you dont waste no time.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Had to,fuckin storm outside hit right on time:facepalm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Painted it,needs the lace pattern and bfm still.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Painted it,needs the lace pattern and bfm still.
> View attachment 514853


Holy shit man, that thing IS SWEET lookin. I love it. Great work.:worship:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I bmfed the outer side,not to sure I like this,but these trailers were known for shitloads of chrome.Still gotta do the other side.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like that 2nd trailer behind the one you just made. The green one, so your car is pulling 2 trailer's. LOL J/K 

Dude this thing is lookin better and better.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

LOL thanks though I did make a green one for a 41 Chevy truck. Man where is everyone?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Im around a little bit. Been messin with a street cruiser for the LIL Super show. Don't have time to go crazy with one so I am doing one a little less radical and more Gary Seeds style :thumbsup:Gotta get a quicky done to give me a little more motivation.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Anyone got any deep dish cragars?? The Hoppin Hydros, and Pegasus ones don't have a deep enough dish.


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

That trailer is looking good!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks buddy!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's my update. Im taking way to long on this car.


























Iv got the inside layed how I want it. Useing to sete of buckets for the seats, the rear buckets are going to be molded to the seat back of the org seatback. And 2 center consol to make one. Dont have the door panels on yet cuz Im going to use the TINGOS style interior, with the stock buckets.....Its going to look good when done.

Still need to wire the motor baye and put the decals on and BMF and clear it. Then put it all back together.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sweet looking build man,liking that motor,good luck on the console!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Painted it,needs the lace pattern and bfm still.
> View attachment 514853


thats fucken bad ass!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Here's my update. Im taking way to long on this car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:looks fast!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Sweet looking build man,liking that motor,good luck on the console!


Thanks homie.



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :wow:looks fast!!!


You think, I think it looks like shit. LOL just need to get this fucker done.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thats fucken bad ass!!!


Thanks,bro:thumbsup:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

that looks to good!!! bad ass idea!!:thumbsup:


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 514570
> View attachment 514571


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Thanks homie.
> 
> 
> 
> You think, I think it looks like shit. LOL just need to get this fucker done.


its fucken clean bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris g said:


> that looks to good!!! bad ass idea!!:thumbsup:


Thanks Chris


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Halfass, what's that mill under the hood of that 64?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Viper V10.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Im dragging on my build too,I still gotta build an Exhaust.My goofy ass threw away the stock one,so Im kit bashing and scratch building this as well.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Cemetary, it looks great. R U Done now?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I wish,freaking sister came over and I had to turn my attention to her plus I'm still waiting for the paint on the exhaust to dry.I'm also without light in my model room as the switch went out and can't work outside as it's raining nonstop


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't like these two doors....but I gotta admit you doing a nice job on this one!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro,yeah I always thought the 39 looked best as a 4 door master deluxe,wasn't about to do it as the ugly green lowrider Revell shows on the lowrider version


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

its workin out sweet bro!! trailer fits up really nice with it!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks tryin to finish it as best as I can,just the underpinings of the trailer and I should be good to go


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

just remember....FOR ALL WHO ARE IN THIS BUILD OFF.............DYZ is gonna hook it up with a spot in the magazine....so get crackin guys!! we need to have a big enough turn out for a few pages right?!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that car is coming out kool. Great work man.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Im dragging on my build too,I still gotta build an Exhaust.My goofy ass threw away the stock one,so Im kit bashing and scratch building this as well.
> View attachment 518415
> View attachment 518416
> View attachment 518417
> View attachment 518418


thats hella clean bro!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree about the 2 doors, I LOVE the 4 dour master deluxes!! When they are done up they look gangster as fuck! If I owned a real one I would drive around wearing a zoot suit with the hat and feather, with a stogie in my mouth and a tommy gun in my lap! Did they ever produce the 4 doors, or is that one someone is going to have to create and cast?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> I agree about the 2 doors, I LOVE the 4 dour master deluxes!! When they are done up they look gangster as fuck! If I owned a real one I would drive around wearing a zoot suit with the hat and feather, with a stogie in my mouth and a tommy gun in my lap! Did they ever produce the 4 doors, or is that one someone is going to have to create and cast?


Believe me Ive looked at the resin bodys,Modelhaus has a really nice one,R&R has a cab thats too overpriced.Id go for the modelhaus one.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Believe me Ive looked at the resin bodys,Modelhaus has a really nice one,R&R has a cab thats too overpriced.Id go for the modelhaus one.


[email protected] has cool shit....but everything i get from them needs work to make it right!! if you got the scratch to spare...MODELHAUS.com !!


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

I making a four door from a sedan delivery .In my opinion looks pretty good .It just dont have the weird bump in the trunk.I would post pics but dont know how to .


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Made a side swamp cooler and finished the exhaust,quick shot before I paint the swamp cooler cooler


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Im dragging on my build too,I still gotta build an Exhaust.My goofy ass threw away the stock one,so Im kit bashing and scratch building this as well.
> View attachment 518415
> View attachment 518416
> View attachment 518417
> View attachment 518418


 Looks nice Cemetary Angel !!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Dre!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Here's my update. Im taking way to long on this car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 look'n good Half dig'n the 6 fo homie ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Made some brass knucks for a shift knob topper,first time at this


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> look'n good Half dig'n the 6 fo homie ...


Thanks man.



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Made some brass knucks for a shift knob topper,first time at this
> View attachment 519479
> View attachment 519480


Dude those knucks are killer.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OK so check this out. I put the hood decals on the hood. And I have to say, *WOW Trend Those decals are BadAss*. 

I sanded the clear down and polshed it and the paint dull. I was bumd out. But I dealed with it. Then I put the decal on the hood.....Oh shit that decal brightind the hell out of the hood. *Im so happy with the way it looks*. I'll take pics or even a vid of the way it looks.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


>


THAT DOES LOOKS AWESOME!!! You really did a excellent job on those,cant wait to see you finish this six-fo.Now I cant wait to use the Franklin Inks I got stashed.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> THAT DOES LOOKS AWESOME!!! You really did a excellent job on those,cant wait to see you finish this six-fo.Now I cant wait to use the Franklin Inks I got stashed.


Thanks man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude those knucks are killer.


Thanks dude


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

looks good halfass!! trends ink is some great stuff!! cemetery.....knucks are wicked!!! lady luck has givin me yet another swift kick in the junk and our blazer has broken down on us for the last time! im done with the fucker so i went and bought a 04 ford explorer! so now i gottta work a little more to figure out how to pay for it, but im close enough to finishing the green beast i should make it! i was kind of hopeing more would check in with progress givin the extended time line....but i know WOODS is on the grind and posting on FB so we should have a decent turn out for the LISM spot?! thanks for playin everyone! :h5:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Theres the swamp cooler,I also painted up the knucks shifter,lil switchblade,for the shifter,I just painted it black then alclad,came out okay I think,dont wanna get in a 1/25 fistfight with me lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good homie. Real good.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro,64's lookin good too.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Its about a rap on the deuce.. Here are some finished pics..


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I dont know why the last pic keeps loading upside down.. I rotated it twice.. oh well you get the point..lol


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Bumper checkin!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I love the way this looks so much. Hope one day I can be as kook as you.lol 1 of the best models ever for me.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea the 62 looks great. You are correct, the 3rd picture is upside down.

So now that you are done, we can stick a fork in you


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well did a lil work today. Made a how for trendseter. And put some work on the 64.


































Now you'll see that skills arent what tingos are. But my 1st try at it. the seats will be setting over the floor so it dont have to be 100% for me. I think the seats will be flocked. Dont know yet.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Now I am looking at it and the pic of the back with the mirror is right side up now. Weird.. Lookin good Halfass!! You too Cemetary!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Lookin good Halfass!!


Thanks man. Coming from you it means alot.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X2 likewise!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's a update. All most done with the decals.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Here's a update. All most done with the decals.


Looks sparkly,good job!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

looks good sam!! you gonna leave it black and silver or kandy over it?! i have about $120 or so in franklin ink i need to get to.....LOL...yah im a hoarder!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Noh its going to be black and silver.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Here's a update. All most done with the decals.


lookin good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Ima going to put more on today and make it look RE-TAR-DID with maybe to much decals on it.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Werent you supposed to be in this one,too?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I just need know to add the trim around the window,then build the hitch and this WHOLE build is done.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn man that thing is hot lookin. Your doing a great job on that.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Cemetary, is that chevy blue or green? Maybe turqouise.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

THX guys it's like a teal,but my camera doesn't really pick it up so it looks like blue in the pics


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


> Here's a update. All most done with the decals.


looking good man!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks homie. Trying to get it done by the 15th.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok Ok OK I know. Should of wait a lil bit.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

So, everybody will be done in 9 days?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Ok Ok OK I know. Should of wait a lil bit.



I only saw it peel at the edges on the pillars,take a really sharp exacto(preferably a new one),and trim the edges.You should be alright.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

sandcast said:


> So, everybody will be done in 9 days?


Shit I sure hope so.



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I only saw it peel at the edges on the pillars,take a really sharp exacto(preferably a new one),and trim the edges.You should be alright.


Thanks man, going to try something.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

layed some BMF on the hood and trunk aswell.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Its funny yoy cant even see the BMF on it with these pics.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

No I can very much see that,looks better with the foil,homie!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

impala is lookin hella clean!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> impala is lookin hella clean!:thumbsup:


Dude coming from you, That means alot. Thanks cuz Iv see all your stuff you have in your thread and its much mo better then mine. 
SO THANKS MAN.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

My paint aint that smooth either,but its okay I wetsanded lightly and recleared,still not perfect but good enough for the girls I go out with.Well I did the trim around the window,now I gotta do the door outline and I'll be done.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude coming from you, That means alot. Thanks cuz Iv see all your stuff you have in your thread and its much mo better then mine.
> SO THANKS MAN.


 thanks bro! but your getting down with that clean ass impala :thumbsup::worship:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> My paint aint that smooth either,but its okay I wetsanded lightly and recleared,still not perfect but good enough for the girls I go out with.Well I did the trim around the window,now I gotta do the door outline and I'll be done.
> View attachment 522411


sick ranfla!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> sick ranfla!!!


Thanks,should be finished 2 nite...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Finished,THANK GOD heheh,man this one burned me out.I still have some Bomb acessories coming from Sinicle,but Ill go ahead and call this one done.On to the fuckin Hudson


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 522542
> View attachment 522543
> View attachment 522545
> View attachment 522546
> ...


:wow: super clean!!!:worship:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that looks killer man. Great job. Good to see yours is done now.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice finish cemetary!!! WHERE'S EVERY ONE ELSE AT?! sorry...been i minute since i checked in!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :wow: super clean!!!:worship:


Thanks bro,this was a fun build off,wish more could have kept posting,but it aint over yet...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude that looks killer man. Great job. Good to see yours is done now.


Thanks,homie,youre not far away either


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> nice finish cemetary!!! WHERE'S EVERY ONE ELSE AT?! sorry...been i minute since i checked in!


Thanks Hock,wasnt for you I wouldnt have this on my shelf.You havent missed much,I wanted to see Candilove build the buick I sent,but it had a accident from what I heard,bummer.Everyone else keep building


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks,homie,youre not far away either


Nope your right. Should be done by the deadline. Shit I need it to be. So I can get on that damn wagon.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks Hock,wasnt for you I wouldnt have this on my shelf.You havent missed much,I wanted to see Candilove build the buick I sent,but it had a accident from what I heard,bummer.Everyone else keep building


 im happy to say i started a thread that turned out some sick shit so far AND............i got to see the kit i sent out to a builder get finished like a champ!! we still got a lil time....there may be some late comers that show up!! AND A SPOT IN LISM!! LOL i need to re-do my bumper and finish already!! i went with the "ehh..i got a month" b.s.!! along with some real life shit!! OUR finish will be good here i think! keep going guys!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> im happy to say i started a thread that turned out some sick shit so far AND............i got to see the kit i sent out to a builder get finished like a champ!! we still got a lil time....there may be some late comers that show up!! AND A SPOT IN LISM!! LOL i need to re-do my bumper and finish already!! i went with the "ehh..i got a month" b.s.!! along with some real life shit!! OUR finish will be good here i think! keep going guys!!


Hey life Happens,I thought U were done lol?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

JUST A REMINDER........the 1 month dead line was to the 15th.....thats wednesday......WE called it done saturday the 18th.........SO.......SATURDAY THE 18TH AT 11:59 PM is the cut off......so technically a 3 day extention from what everyone was thinking?! LETS DO IT GUYS!!! REMEMBER WE GET A SPOT IN LISM!!!!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

15th is it's done aka fork day. Serve it up on the 18th


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll be done by then. I hope:x:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

LETS FINISH STRONG GENTLEMEN!!! Where u at TREND, COAST, CANDILOVE, GIL, MAYHEM, DYZ, WOODS??? You guys still in??


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Maybe they got into this for the free kit?....lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

They still had to send one in return,maybe they just wanted to get rid of a kit they didn't want lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> They still had to send one in return,maybe they just wanted to get rid of a kit they didn't want lol


Thats it DING DING DING, you win a BIG FAT DIC_ in your ass.......I meam........what,......Im lost, who won what. Whats going on here. 

Anyways yes thats it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Thats it DING DING DING, you win a BIG FAT DIC_ in your ass.......I meam........what,......Im lost, who won what. Whats going on here.
> 
> Anyways yes thats it.


Lmao!! You're gonna wake up with a sore ass one of these days. Jk


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Lmao!! You're gonna wake up with a sore ass one of these days. Jk


lol :ugh:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Lmao!! You're gonna wake up with a sore ass one of these days. Jk


One day you may just be right.........but I got 1 thing going for me, it'll just be half sore. I'm halfass so it'll only heart half as much.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> One day you may just be right.........but I got 1 thing going for me, it'll just be half sore. I'm halfass so it'll only heart half as much.


:naughty::roflmao:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

WOW, where did this build off take a wrong turn???


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

When the others stopped playing with the rest of us.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sandcast said:


> 15th is it's done aka fork day. Serve it up on the 18th


i wanted to give it a weekend day to be done...so i was saying the 1 month exstention would be the 15th...a wednesday i think...so the 18th is a saturday and no more!!! FORK IN IT DAY IS NEXT SATURDAY!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Update

Got most the inside done.










Got all the BMF on the car. My lighting sucks so it hard to take good pics of it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Owwwe my eyes,I'm blind....from so much sparkling silver heheh,not bad for a first try,homie


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I like how you did scallops for the floorboard,that is pretty kewl


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

dont count me out yet:biggrin:
took me forever to plot out and finish the "tingos" type interior....im pretty happy with it. now just gotta piece it together..hopin 2 take it to the model show next weekend


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Im hoping to bring mine to the show too.

FUCK COAST that is BADASS. You did a real good job homie. Im loving it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Swell job Coast,take lots of pics at that show!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok I got a ill more done for now. The inside is 85% done.


















I've got the body in the clear stage, hope that's the last it needs for paint. I think I'm about 85% done with the whole car.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Ok I got a ill more done for now. The inside is 85% done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good,bro!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice progress guys...coast.....the guts came out tight as hell!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

So just what I was hoping wouldn't happin. The clear lightly frosted over the whole car. Going to try and sand it then polish it out and see what happins. Don't know if these pics will show you what I'm talkin about.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

If I sand it down then polish it, it should make it look better right.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Half, did the clear frost because of the humidity. That is my problem.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah I think so. Here in NC there's more humidity then air it seems like. 




BUT I think I got it. It seems that if I do sand it down then polish it out the shine comes back.........man im so happy bout that.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hell I might even have to sand it to make it look good. But I am.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sam you should start with 2100,then work your way up the ladder,3100,4000,til you get to 120000 grit,By that time itll look like glassuffin:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Welllllllll I dont damn much sand paper. But I got the body pretty good lookin. Just the BMF still looks frosted. Witch sucks cuz now having to relay it on again to make it really shiny. I thought putting clear on it wouldn't afect the BMF. Cuz you 
1st BMF it then
2nd clear it then
3rd sand and polish and your done.

What's krazy is that as I was polishing it som the BMF came off as if I didn't put as much clear there as other places......this fucking car is pissing me OFF.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Might have to just refoil and lighty clear when your done,just take your time and dont hammer the clear on too much


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah I'm refoiling it now.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I refoiled it, just sprayed a very light coat of clear. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Let it dry indoors,you should be alright


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I dont know what the FUCK Im doing wrong. I sprayed the clear coat on litely and then went back over it and both time's bring it in the house to dry. AND the motherfucker is still frosting. The foil looks like shit and I REDID the whole GODDAMN CAR.*FUCK!!!
*Im so tired of this car already.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> I dont know what the FUCK Im doing wrong. I sprayed the clear coat on litely and then went back over it and both time's bring it in the house to dry. AND the motherfucker is still frosting. The foil looks like shit and I REDID the whole GODDAMN CAR.*FUCK!!!
> *Im so tired of this car already.


lol I asked around on FB,I heard buffing gets rid of the fogging.Humidity does play a factor.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man. I sanded the hood back down and polished it again. But it seems like the shine has gone away. I'm going to let it set over night. Then when I get back home from work, I'll repolish it and see what it looks like.

But all the info you can find out would be great.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I had to go to an air conditioned building and then it did not fog


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

The prob I'm having now is the body,now sanded and repolished, is dull now. I don't know how to get the shine back.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> The prob I'm having now is the body,now sanded and repolished, is dull now. I don't know how to get the shine back.


if you got the body ready to go for more clear...find a micheals and pick up some FOLK ART clear coat! the can i have is a pink label....there are some on ebay with an orange label called u-pol i think? but i've heard thay are the same thing! go to the micheals web page...print off the 40% off coupon and go grab the FOLK ART! third times a charm right?!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> if you got the body ready to go for more clear...find a micheals and pick up some FOLK ART clear coat! the can i have is a pink label....there are some on ebay with an orange label called u-pol i think? but i've heard thay are the same thing! go to the micheals web page...print off the 40% off coupon and go grab the FOLK ART! third times a charm right?!


Folk art works great,upol is expensive,but I had no problems with it.Hydrohype would probably tell you differant lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hock I know what your talkin bout. Iv seen that stuff there befor. I'll check it out today.

Thanks guys.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

If you re-spray the clear it will come back glossy. As long as you take care of the humidity


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks sandcast I'm going to have to try it. Just hoping with this hang up that I'll get done in time.

Here's the latest.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good luck,bro!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

All I gotta say is take all that spray paint and throw it in the trash and get on the airbrush bandagon.. I use real Automotive clear that you mix with catalyst and hammer the fuck out of it with the airbrush.. My 62 looks like glass and I didn't polish hardly any of it, just the hood and trunk! As long as you keep the dirt out if it! I will still use a some spray paint if I am doing a single color, but always use auto clear. Bomb can clear coat is junk. Just my .02. Just start out with a $30 gravity fed airbrush, buy a cheap compressor from a garage sale, and go to work!

COAST..Cougar guts are looking tight! When is this thing over?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Chris and Cemetary.






Iv sprayed the glitter already. took away from some of the decals but made it shinny again. Going to have to refoil again for the 3rd time but we'll see. Time is ticking.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> All I gotta say is take all that spray paint and throw it in the trash and get on the airbrush bandagon.. I use real Automotive clear that you mix with catalyst and hammer the fuck out of it with the airbrush.. My 62 looks like glass and I didn't polish hardly any of it, just the hood and trunk! As long as you keep the dirt out if it! I will still use a some spray paint if I am doing a single color, but always use auto clear. Bomb can clear coat is junk. Just my .02. Just start out with a $30 gravity fed airbrush, buy a cheap compressor from a garage sale, and go to work!
> 
> COAST..Cougar guts are looking tight! When is this thing over?


finished pics in by this saturday 11:59 pm!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for that tip HOCK. I went to micheals and was able to pick 2 of them clears up for .99 each. Going to test it out on some scrap peaces 1st today. Well see what happins. Still going to have to refoil it again. But if this works I'll be about 85% done.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I got the clear down yesterday. Letting it set allday today. Then might polish it. Then put it all together and see how it comes out. A day 1/2 to go.......I can do this I no I can.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh and thanks HOCK that clear is the shit. The car is shinny has fuck. :thumbsup:

BTW that clear is selling for .99 right now with out the 40% off coupon.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Glad to see you got something good happening,post them pics


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well the inside is done. Just need to polish it, put the windows in ot and put the body back on the car, and jam the frenders to the kick panel. Then should be DONE.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> Oh and thanks HOCK that clear is the shit. The car is shinny has fuck. :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW that clear is selling for .99 right now with out the 40% off coupon.


what clear would that be?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

well, here goes fellas ...let me get this in here b4 deadline:biggrin:

really upset that i put all that work on the interior and you cant even see it,....never again....hooked up the display case also...gonna put it on display at the show on sat...:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

tsup man, pick me up a couple cans:biggrin:gonna run there tomorrow and see if there on sale at my michaels.....they usually run $10 a can


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

They are all over the US BUT you need to tell them that its on sale. The worker there dont know. There is a .99 cent price tag where the cans are post to be. but most of the cans are miss placed. So look for that stuff and then tell the cashear that the tag on the shelf says .99 cents and thay well change it to .99cents. *BUT YOU NEED TO TELL THEM TO.*


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> I dont know what the FUCK Im doing wrong. I sprayed the clear coat on litely and then went back over it and both time's bring it in the house to dry. AND the motherfucker is still frosting. The foil looks like shit and I REDID the whole GODDAMN CAR.*FUCK!!!
> *Im so tired of this car already.


Sounds like its humid where you live , or your can of clear is old. Humidity will haze clearcoat all the,time I live in south Carolina and I jave to wait for a warm day thats NOT humid to paint


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh yeah dude your car looks great. Cant wait to see it at the show.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

LUXMAN said:


> Sounds like its humid where you live , or your can of clear is old. Humidity will haze clearcoat all the,time I live in south Carolina and I jave to wait for a warm day thats NOT humid to paint


Dude then you need to come to the show this saterday.

http://www.carolinakustommodelers.com/


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

64 looks nice now halfass! told you that clear is nice for shake and shoot! COAST.......that came out wicked!! LOL and you thought you got thrown a curve ball?! HA!!! sick finish bro! im touchin up sticker bombs to let em dry out for clear friday night and hopefully ill be posting up pics for the last time?! although nothin has really changed! WHERE IS EVERYONE ELSE AT?! 2 MORE DAYS GUYS!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


>



Looks good aye:thumbsup:bet it feels good to close to finishin.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> well, here goes fellas ...let me get this in here b4 deadline:biggrin:
> 
> really upset that i put all that work on the interior and you cant even see it,....never again....hooked up the display case also...gonna put it on display at the show on sat...:biggrin:


Whoa that is firme,sweet!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Got a lot done. Bout 90% done I think. Here pics tell tommrow.





































See how big those rear lights are. Ima have to do som bout that.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Got a lot done. Bout 90% done I think. Here pics tell tommrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unless you got LED's..........LEAVE EM ALONE!! 2 days to go, you just fixed your clear!! the flake really pops with that clear!! what was it again?! sorry...being lazy..i dont want to back track! metalspecks?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Glitter spray paint. I sprayed the silver then the glitter then layed the decals. Cleared it polished it, then cleared it again then fucked it up. Sanded it down then sprayed the glitter back over the decal. Then your clear...... It's krazy shinny.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

IMO...with the glitter......base... glitter...clear to bury the glitter....then decals or what ever after.....either way, your way came out right finally and you are on your way to LISM bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

It will be done Friday night. Maybe late Friday night but it's all most there.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> It will be done Friday night. Maybe late Friday night but it's all most there.


WE got til saturday at 11:59! i think you are good!! foilf 3 TIMES!! thats a trophy by it self sam!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> well, here goes fellas ...let me get this in here b4 deadline:biggrin:
> 
> really upset that i put all that work on the interior and you cant even see it,....never again....hooked up the display case also...gonna put it on display at the show on sat...:biggrin:


:wow: wow thats so bad ass!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah 3 times. The BMF keep getting fogged up my old shitty clear. And no amont of sanding would get it back to the org shine.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Got a lot done. Bout 90% done I think. Here pics tell tommrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BMF the tailight bezels:dunno:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

COAST2COAST said:


> well, here goes fellas ...let me get this in here b4 deadline:biggrin:
> 
> really upset that i put all that work on the interior and you cant even see it,....never again....hooked up the display case also...gonna put it on display at the show on sat...:biggrin:


this is bad ass


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> BMF the tailight bezels:dunno:


I am.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn COAST That Cougar is lookin nasty!! Definately got a 70's feel to it!!:thumbsup:

HALF... 64 is lookin good! I was lookin at the spray glitter at Hobby Lobby, but it lays too rough so I wanted nothing to do with it! I use duplicolor metalspecks. Looks good, but its NOT quite as sparkly as what I am lookin for. I am going to start messin around with some different nail polishes. I am building a patterned out ride for the LIL SUPERSHOW right now that I used some nailpolish. I would love to post up some pics cause it looks good, but we aren't allowed to show progress pics:twak:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

My build has been on the backburner for a while. Starting to get it wrapped up. Clearing the body today. Assembling the motor and interior tonight. Should be done by tomorrow morning.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Better late then NEVER!!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Deadline is 11:59 pm tomorrow right?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Right. I ment later then never. Cuz it was ont the backburner in all.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:thanks for the comps fellas...
halfass, thanks for the tip, went to the michaels down the road and picked up the last two cans they had left:biggrin:..better 2 than none..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah man I went to the 2 in my town and both only had 2 each aswell.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:thanks for the comps fellas...
> halfass, thanks for the tip, went to the michaels down the road and picked up the last two cans they had left:biggrin:..better 2 than none..


uh oh!! i hope they aren't gettin rid of it?! thats my new fav!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok IM DONE......WOW longest build I've ever done. 


















































What u think.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

After the show 2marow I'm going to polish it down and see how smooth I can make it.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

looks good!! your outside shots from before showed all the flake really good!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


> Ok IM DONE......WOW longest build I've ever done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


badass man


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Ok IM DONE......WOW longest build I've ever done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

good job homie good luck at the show!:thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Half, it looks great


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> Ok IM DONE......WOW longest build I've ever done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pop your collar homie,this ride is badass...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. Means a lot coming from the lowrider model fam.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Ok IM DONE......WOW longest build I've ever done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great finish


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's some better outside pics.










































Hope these pics do the mag better.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's a video. The last update.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

7 hrs to go from here! battling the sticker bomb nose job again.....then some lil adjustments and ill be posting in a few.....HOPE A LOT MORE FOLLOW!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got the nose covered to my liking with the black mesh in ready to go on the car!








but i cant do that yet because this fucker wont stay together! i tried some CA on tree parts that were painted green and it instantly fogged?! my last hope is some testors glue with blue tape....cuzz its all i got left! FUCK?!?!?!?








WHERE'S EVERYONE ELSE AT?!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

2 hours left...everyone out enjoying saturday night?! maybe make all day sunday to post up finish builds and then we are done?! i gotta get back to finishing now!! be back in a bit!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Cemetary, that swamp cooler is cool, no pun intended


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Ok IM DONE......WOW longest build I've ever done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow ! im impressed ! nice build.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 528186
> View attachment 528187
> View attachment 528188
> View attachment 528189
> ...


another cool looking build ! Idig the flake !


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> well, here goes fellas ...let me get this in here b4 deadline:biggrin:
> 
> really upset that i put all that work on the interior and you cant even see it,....never again....hooked up the display case also...gonna put it on display at the show on sat...:biggrin:


Damn! who built this! Me ? that has that 70's vibe that i go after, great job Coast2Coast, very nice !!!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Sad to say mine wont be finished on time. Ended up at work all day and just now got home. Got the body cleared. ( I love Upol clear), interior together, motor and suspension together, all thats left is the wheels and glass and i would have been done on time.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Sad to say mine wont be finished on time. Ended up at work all day and just now got home. Got the body cleared. ( I love Upol clear), interior together, motor and suspension together, all thats left is the wheels and glass and i would have been done on time.


so i guess since im the thread starter i get final say even though i never wanted it to be that way.....not many have posted tonight....im thinkin most will check in with posts sunday finished or not.....sunday is my wedding anniversary.....6 years married 13 years together.....SO IM AM TRYING MY ASS OFF TO MAKE MY ENZO BEFORE DEADLINE!! MY TIME....I GOT 45 MINUTES!!! EVERYONE WHO WAS IN THIS....POST UP TONIGHT OR ALL DAY SUNDAY!!! 
so the summer build off is a FREE FOR ALL ON SUNDAY!!!! monday we post up with high fives or aww that sucks type of stuff?!
here's my latest.....this was a build WAY out of my realm....but i have to pat my own back if it works for me!!! i finally finished a fucking build!!! but i gotta give props to the homies that helped!!! DIG-FOR THE STICKER BOMBS....ROLLINYOTA (where you been bro) FOR THE WING I STICKER BOMBED AND DIDNT USE........and MAYHEMKUSTOMS... (for a past hook up on wheels...just used some low pro's i had to make it a little lower!!) the green beast is stuck in band aids.......


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

photobuckt is givin me shit so here i go.............


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Mr Seeds.

Hock happy anniversary.

Mayhem- Put that bitch together and just say you photobucket was fucking up. Thats why the pics are a lil late.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

halfasskustoms said:


> Thanks Mr Seeds.
> 
> Hock happy anniversary.
> 
> Mayhem- Put that bitch together and just say you photobucket was fucking up. Thats why the pics are a lil late.


Lmao. No ill be honest about it. Haha, Got off of work way late and ran out of time. It will get finished today though.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sandcast said:


> Cemetary, that swamp cooler is cool, no pun intended


Thanks Sandcast


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

gseeds said:


> another cool looking build ! Idig the flake !


Thank you Sir,means so much to me:thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Hock, I have to tell you that I had to wear sunglasses when I looked at that green car. Wow, it is bright!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

WE GOT THE REST OF TODAY TO POST UP FINISHED PICS! IM OFF TO SPEND THE DAY WITH THE WIFE! ILL CHECK IN LATER TONIGHT.....THIS WAS FUN GUYS.....THANKS FOR JOINING IN!! ITS OVER AFTER TODAY!!! :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Wanna start a new thread titled SUMMER BUILD OFF VOTING or something and we post only our finished builds and have the voting poll like they had for the LUGK - DRAG LO build off?? That way all of the guys on LIL can cast a vote?? Just my .02. And we can't vote for ourself.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Bitch dont matter how or who votes.......Your going to win..U already won in al of our heads.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

But chris got a good point. Hock I cant take the voting thread if you need me too. Iv put on other contest threads on other sites befor. I know what Im doing. LMK.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks bro, but not true...There is some nice builds so far, and a few that haven't showed any pics yet.. They might bring the heat, if they didn't just forget about the build off all together..There's a few that post on here all the time, but are yet to show any progress pics. Cough cough...TREND :biggrin: and a few others.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I have no clue how to do a voting poll, I am somewhat computer illiterate! :twak:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Chris,gotta say you stole the show!There wasn't any Mclovins in here tho,no sir! The voting poll don't bother me,cuz I had fun.Now first place should get 100$,second 80,third 50.All courtesy of Halfasskustoms lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I'll post up finished pics of mine later in the day after i get home. Did i mention i love Upol clear.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Chris,gotta say you stole the show!There wasn't any Mclovins in here tho,no sir! The voting poll don't bother me,cuz I had fun.Now first place should get 100$,second 80,third 50.All courtesy of Halfasskustoms lol


Hay Im game. Iv got Monopoly $$ setting right here.



MayhemKustomz said:


> I'll post up finished pics of mine later in the day after i get home. Did i mention i love Upol clear.


Hmm I dont think you did in this post or the other. So cuz you didnt mention it, I'll do it for you.

*MayhemKustomz love's Upol clear.*


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks CEM.. I am honestly very happy with how it turned out because it was my first full pattern job, first tingos style interior, first time using PE, and first time using real chrome parts... I am hooked!! When I start getting a little more bench time it is ON!! I got some ideas flowing! But great job to everyone who finished.. Everyone did their thing, and there were definately some NICE builds.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Bitch dont matter how or who votes.......Your going to win..U already won in al of our heads.


i think coast is a good contendor for chris.......sandcast has a clean 58.....cemetary with the bomb halfass's 64 my 200mph enzo runnin in last LOL.......not a huge finish so far but the ones that are sittin with a checkered flag are all clean ass builds! now we just gotta see who else checks in?! as for the poll im cool with that...BUT not yet....lets wait til monday to see what comes out of this and we'll run from there?! :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ghettobuilt was near finishing last time he checked in,been mia for a few weeks now.His work on the Nomad really surprised me for a darkhorse,hope he checks in,and soon!Woods,what happened homie?guess he's too busy with the ladies:naughty:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

DONE. Here is the 62 Impala i built. Pretty much box stock with a little bit of new school into it. 
Paint was airburshed GM Penant Blue with Upol clear. Lost the passenger side wiper when i was getting it off the tree. It snapped and half of it went flying. Ill be picking up another one of these kits. Very nice kit.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nice job to everyone that participated. Next time i wont drag my feet and finish in the last 2 days.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice Build Mayhem...:thumbsup:

How do you like that upol clear?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Came out clean Mayham! That Upol is the bomb,I swear by it,it hadn't given me any problems yet that weren't my fault,most vato's don't wanna spend the cash for it tho,worth it if you ask me


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice and smooth, and the BMF came out very clean. 

Iv got to say, I get the feeling you dont like UPOL that much. Whitch sucks cuz I hear that alot of people here LOVES it.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

NICE FINISH MAYHEM!!! If I would have thought about it I could have hooked you up. I have a ton on photo etch interior parts left over from mine.. I couldn't use any of it.. Oh well.. D DAY gentlemen!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I bought a PE detail set for it. I just dragged my feet and didnt use any of it. I want another one of these kits though.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Chris PM sent for those PE parts.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Mayhem, It looks great. Sometimes these cars look better without the clutter of emblems.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

sandcast said:


> Mayhem, It looks great. Sometimes these cars look better without the clutter of emblems.


I left the rocker trim off too. I wanted it to look stock but with the smooth body.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

So we have, that are done.

Sandcast,
Hockuberry,
Chris,
Cemetary,
Mayhem,
Coast,
Half,

Not done
Ghettobuilt, Has the 55 wagon.
Dazcustoms, Has the 300.
Trend, Has the 40 ford.
Woods, Has the 57 4 door.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

No shows

Candilove:65 Buick wildcat(broken by his son)there you go
Gil's drop Shop:????????


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I hope even the "not finished" are posted with fotos. Send what they have. I remember Ghettos 55 Nomad and Wood 4dr 1957. Pretty cool what they did. I would like to see what was done.

In all, I think this was a fun thread, thanks Hock for starting it.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

AGREED ^^^ Looking foreward to doing battle again with everyone!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

chris_thobe said:


> AGREED ^^^ Looking foreward to doing battle again with everyone!


I would be interested in another one. I have 5 or 6 builds in paint that need to be finished first though.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Yea, maybe do a winter build off.. I got a couple for the LIL Supershow I wanna get done so I don't show up empty handed.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> AGREED ^^^ Looking foreward to doing battle again with everyone!


X2!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Couple of the builders havnt logged in since last month. Do we just move on or wait?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

We move the hell on.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

With you on that.Lesson I learned,dont....send....an...expensive....kit....in...a exchange buildoff LOL didnt cost me that much actually


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Where is HOCK to pull the plug on this bitch??


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Where is HOCK to pull the plug on this bitch??


sorry guys....got my oldest in football, just got home late! yah WE ARE DONE GUYS!!! HALFASS......GET THE POLL ROLLIN! and just to settle the drama with GIL......he hit me up a few days ago....pretty bummed about missing out....he just had life happen on him at the wrong time! he IS SENDING a kit off to DYZ....GIL is good peeps for those that dont know him! and im totally down for another round of this! winter sounds good....but lets not forget about fall?!:naughty:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Fall is the LIL supershow season. I definately wanna get in on that!


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> So we have, that are done.
> 
> Sandcast,
> Hockuberry,
> ...


Hey guys, sorry I been MIA, I finished but should have posted earlier. I been on vacation since thursday, but I been at home taking care of other stuff so I have no excuse really to miss the deadline. Anyway here's the photos I took


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Shit ghetto just in time. That came out great. Looks good homie.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

*Alright fellas, NO MORE ENTERY. VOTING WELL BE UP SOON.*


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Ghetto, that Nomad is sweet


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Fall is the LIL supershow season. I definately wanna get in on that!


:werd: ill keep stirring the pot for something in winter...but dont forget there is the christmas exchange we do too!! so start saving your $$!


----------

